# Official Raw Discussion Thread 7/19



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

raw becomes rawesome tonight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Miz to knock somebody out cold with the briefcase plz.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope Miz rubs in his MITB win like a mother fucker just to piss some people off on here.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

sheamus doing an interview and then looks to the left of josh matthews

_*camera turns*_

miz is smiling while tapping his briefcase


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Miz deserves some decent promo time tonight


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

gawd, Miz is the MitB winner, so we'll have to bare through another monotone and unentertaining promo of his


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Complaining about Miz being monotone, lol. That's rich coming from an Orton mark.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

At least Miz has got another prop to brag about now...so I expect to see a big promo from him. I'm confused as to what he's going to be doing at Summerslam though, they obviously won't leave him off the card. But I can't see any face for him to feud with.

I'm guessing Cena is moving onto the Nexus as a feud now, so that leaves Sheamus with only one main event face to...face. Orton. So that could maybe start up tonight. I also hope Dibiase/Morrison continues with Melina coming back to help him out.

Not sure what Jericho, Edge and Bourne will do now either...I wouldn't mind a Morrison/Jericho feud, and possibly an Evan/Edge feud. Who knows, they have far too many main event heels and not enough upper mid-card/main event faces...

Nevertheless, I expect a good show.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Pyro™;8635741 said:


> Complaining about Miz being monotone, lol. That's rich coming from an Orton mark.


At least Orton isn't all mic skills and no in ring skills. He's not great on the mic but at least he doesn't cut the same promo ever week. Orton is good in the ring, he puts on great matches and he's got a great gimmick, people mark for him because of those things. Meanwhile Miz has only got over becaues of his mic skills as he is still below avarage in the ring. I have yet to see a good match from Miz.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_RAW-SOME!_

Cant wait for tonight's show.

Hopefully the RAW GM is revealed tonight, they should not drag on with this stupid anynomous stuff for too much longer it is getting very old.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm hoping for an A-grade quality promo from The Miz so I can update my sig.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk_4_Life said:


> At least Orton isn't all mic skills. Hell, they are his only weakness. Orton is good in the ring, he puts on great matches


Really? I've never seen a "great" Orton match, in fact most of them are mediocre at best. The ONLY person he has any chemistry with is Cena, and he doesn't even excel in the ring with Cena, he just does better. He can't even have a good match with Triple H. 



> and he's got a great gimmick,


You mean the gimmick where he just stands in the ring like a lifeless robot, says nothing, hits his finisher and leaves? THAT gimmick?



> people mark for him because of his finisher and his psycho gimmick.


Oh yeah, that's a great reason to mark for somebody, because of his finisher.  Because of a booking decision that places him as the person who pulls off that move. It's not even an original move, we've seen it. DDP did it before Orton and did it better. Hell, it's not even really much different than a Twist of Fate, yet people don't "mark" for that move. 



> Meanwhile Miz has only got over becaues of his mic skills as he is still below avarage in the ring. I have yet to see a good match from Miz.


Good. He worked on what was more important first and it paid off. I don't give a damn who play fights the best, this isn't recess in the 5'th grade. And if you want to talk about bad matches, how about Orton and Triple H putting on one of the most God awful abominations ever last year, and that was a WrestleMania main event. I don't know about you, but I've never seen a Miz match that bad.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone read what Wade Barrett said to the live crowd after MITB went off the air: http://pwinsider.com/article/49217/...went-off-the-air-dark-match-and-more.html?p=1



> After the Pay Per View Ended, nexus went back to the ring and Wade Barrett picked up the microphone he started talking about how pathetic this night was with the results. He then talked about how this business needs a new world champion soon. He suggested it be someone from the nexus, Wade smirked as he said you should see Monday Night Raw tomorrow. I believe it was something like this, as I don't have that strong of a memory remembering word for word.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Good. He worked on what was more important first and it paid off. I don't give a damn who play fights the best, this isn't recess in the 5'th grade. And if you want to talk about bad matches, how about Orton and Triple H putting on one of the most God awful abominations ever last year, and that was a WrestleMania main event. *I don't know about you, but I've never seen a Miz match that bad.*


I have, it was last PPV against R-Truth...:side:

You always make this argument about 'play fighting' and it doesn't matter who's best at it. Or Recess or whatever. The company is called 'World WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT', see, entertainment AND wrestling. That's the point. You need to be able to put on a halfway decent match at main event level. Especially on a PPV that people PAY for. I agree people need to be entertaining in other ways, but to disregard the wrestling aspect in the way you do, is ridiculous.

This is an aspect of their profession, that most work incredibly hard for, yet you push it aside and label it as 'play fighting' and unimportant. I don't get it.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Triple H isn't that great of a wrestler, he can put on great matches with some but he didn't connect with Orton thus putting on a match that left a match that could have been alot better. I don't blame Orton there, as HHH isn't that young anymore and he hasn't put on a great match in years, imo. 

To me, all of Miz's matches are boring as hell, you say he hasn't put on a match "that bad" but I say he hasn't put on a match half as good as Orton's matches on Raw. You are right, mic skills are pretty important in WWE but when you're below avarage in the ring, you won't last long in the Main event. Miz was improving up until he was teamed with the Big Show, that shows that he showed sings of wanting to improve but once he got the push he wanted, he stopped working on improving himself


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> I have, it was last PPV against R-Truth...:side:
> 
> You always make this argument about 'play fighting' and it doesn't matter who's best at it. Or Recess or whatever. The company is called 'World WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT', see, entertainment AND wrestling. That's the point. You need to be able to put on a halfway decent match at main event level. Especially on a PPV that people PAY for. I agree people need to be entertaining in other ways, but to disregard the wrestling aspect in the way you do, is ridiculous.
> 
> This is an aspect of their profession, that most work incredibly hard for, yet you push it aside and label it as 'play fighting' and unimportant. I don't get it.


What you need to understand is that the name may be World "Wrestling" Entertainment, but that wrestling doesn't mean Bryan Danielson chain/submission wrestling, it's a vague terminology that simply means 2 people in the ring fighting. It's just a term to explain the service the company provides, like Ultimate Fighting Championship. Vince refuses to even ACKNOWLEDGE what wrestling is. He calls his wrestlers "superstars", he calls his business "sports entertainment", not "professional wrestling". 

You can talk about how you "need" to be able to put on a good match, but the World Heavyweight Champion is one of the worst in ring wrestlers of all time, and on Raw, for all your talk about ring work, it doesn't change the fact that there's only one wrestler on the brand carrying that briefcase and it isn't John Morrison.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the Raw return of Darren Young tonight, it's about time they brought him back. Not sure what to make of them ditching his unique hair cut, but the new one makes him look more credible as a wrestler in a major heel group.

And hopefully Tarver hasn't been taken out now, just keep them at 7 for a few weeks.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pyro™;8635796 said:


> What you need to understand is that the name may be World "Wrestling" Entertainment, but that wrestling doesn't mean Bryan Danielson chain/submission wrestling, it's a vague terminology that simply means 2 people in the ring fighting. It's just a term to explain the service the company provides, like Ultimate Fighting Championship. Vince refuses to even ACKNOWLEDGE what wrestling is. He calls his wrestlers "superstars", he calls his business "sports entertainment", not "professional wrestling".
> 
> You can talk about how you "need" to be able to put on a good match, but the World Heavyweight Champion is one of the worst in ring wrestlers of all time, and on Raw, for all your talk about ring work, it doesn't change the fact that there's only one wrestler on the brand carrying that briefcase and it isn't John Morrison.


I do understand that, and I don't in any way expect them to have chain wrestling or Bryan Danielson style wrestling at all, nor do I want it. Judging by some of my favorite wrestlers, I don't particulary like the chain wrestling/technical style, so that isn't the issue. I know that 'wrestling' involves two people in a ring pretending to fight, however that doesn't escape the fact that you need to be able to do it well, especially at a main event level. The term 'Sports entertainment' still emphasises the importance of the 'sport' aspect, meaning good in ring action. It doesn't matter to me if they are labelled as 'wrestlers' or 'superstars', you still need to entertain in the ring.

The World Champion as in Kane? Kane isn't a bad wrestler at all. He's put on some good matches on Smackdown this year, nowhere close to being one of the worst of all time, besides, he won't be champion long, and isn't someone they would be building into the company for years to come like Miz will be. 

It doesn't matter if it's not John Morrison with the briefcase, sure I would have been happy but it's not the be all and end all. I didn't want Miz with the case, because he's isn't good in the ring, that's all. I would have been fine with anyone else (aside from Henry) because at least they entertain in the ring, where it matters on PPV. For all your talk of wrestling being of almost no importance, you do need to be able to wrestle a good match. I guess we'll have to see if Miz is able to do that at a main event level.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> *
> You can talk about how you "need" to be able to put on a good match, but the World Heavyweight Champion is one of the worst in ring wrestlers of all time*, and on Raw, for all your talk about ring work, it doesn't change the fact that there's only one wrestler on the brand carrying that briefcase and it isn't John Morrison.


really? Kane? Even in his 40, Kane puts on better matches than Miz ever has


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well...miz v daniel bryan was a really good short match, so there goes that argument. Even though his battle with the zookeeper was terrible at that last ppv. I hope he gets tons of airtime tonight.

We could of had maryse as the mitb winner though, could you imagine how good raw would of been with that!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> What you need to understand is that the name may be World "Wrestling" Entertainment, but that wrestling doesn't mean Bryan Danielson chain/submission wrestling, it's a vague terminology that simply means 2 people in the ring fighting. It's just a term to explain the service the company provides, like Ultimate Fighting Championship. Vince refuses to even ACKNOWLEDGE what wrestling is. He calls his wrestlers "superstars", he calls his business "sports entertainment", not "professional wrestling".
> 
> *You can talk about how you "need" to be able to put on a good match, but the World Heavyweight Champion is one of the worst in ring wrestlers of all time,* and on Raw, for all your talk about ring work, it doesn't change the fact that there's only one wrestler on the brand carrying that briefcase and it isn't John Morrison.


Oh you didn't!!!!!!!!!!! You are abso-fucking-lutely WRONG!






Though you are right about JoMo...


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Well...miz v daniel bryan was a really good short match, so there goes that argument.


really? one good *SHORT* match with *DANIEL BRYAN*, and there goes the argument of Miz not being able to put on good mathces? I hope you're kidding


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Well...miz v daniel bryan was a really good short match, so there goes that argument. Even though his battle with the zookeeper was terrible at that last ppv. I hope he gets tons of airtime tonight.


Even I could have a good short match with Daniel Bryan on Raw, I'd like to see him try having a good main event PPV match that lasts over 15 minutes.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> really? one good *SHORT* match with *DANIEL BRYAN*, and there goes the argument of Miz not being able to put on good mathces? I hope you're kidding





Magsimus said:


> Even I could have a good short match with Daniel Bryan on Raw, I'd like to see him try having a good main event PPV match that lasts over 15 minutes.


Ok that was the first good one i could think of, don't kill me yet. He has come a LONG way from when he sucked getting his tail beat in by the undertaker on smackdown. He is credible, can go out and preform. 

It just seems like on raw they don't know what to do with him. All his feuds have been one sided with midcard guys that well lets be honest suck. R-Truth is terrible, brett hart was way past his time. He did a lot of tag team, but the tag division is awful. It seemed like the bryan feud was going to be the thing that got him over.

If he can go on tonight and get a good rival, maybe y2j, or evan borne...hell turn him face raw is seriously lacking some faces right now. Cena feuding with nxt...maybe have him go against sheamus


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Since when did everyone start getting behind Kane? lol. I won't argue that he didn't deserve the belt, but he isn't very good in the ring at all. There are worse though. Miz is okay in the ring. He isn't good but he isn't bad either. I'm sure if they didn't have faith in him they wouldn't have given him MITB

To the people saying you need to be good in the ring to be champ, The Great Khali says hi. I guess I can understand why they did it but still, it doesn't get any worse than him

Kane better hope he doesn't have to appear on tonight's show . If he does he better be holding onto that title tightly


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Ok that was the first good one i could think of, don't kill me yet. He has come a LONG way from when he sucked getting his tail beat in by the undertaker on smackdown. He is credible, can go out and preform.
> 
> It just seems like on raw they don't know what to do with him. All his feuds have been one sided with midcard guys that well lets be honest suck. R-Truth is terrible, brett hart was way past his time. He did a lot of tag team, but the tag division is awful. It seemed like the bryan feud was going to be the thing that got him over.
> 
> If he can go on tonight and get a good rival, maybe y2j, or evan borne...hell turn him face raw is seriously lacking some faces right now. Cena feuding with nxt...maybe have him go against sheamus


He was improving when he re-debuted after getting reaped by Cena but when he won the Tag Titles with Show and got into the spotlight, it was the same old shit every week with this guy, he stopped improving as he had reached the goal he wanted. Though Truth and MVP can't put on a good match themselves (there I agree with you), Miz has had so many other matches with the likes of Bourne and Morrison but he's been carried in those matches and even then they couldn't make him look like a serious threat or entertainning in the matches


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Problem with Miz is that he's good in small doses. Too much exposure to him and he becomes fucking tedious.


----------



## johncena100 (Aug 7, 2006)

We should have Orton vs Miz for MITB contract..


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking forward to an epic Miz promo tonight with his Money In The Bank, as much as I'd love to see him as WWE Champion by the end of the night I hope they build him up for a few months first. I couldn't care about anything else to be honest, unless they give us a GM.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

DirtSheet88 said:


> Looking forward to an epic Miz promo tonight with his Money In The Bank, as much as I'd love to see him as WWE Champion by the end of the night I hope they build him up for a few months first. I couldn't care about anything else to be honest, unless they give us a GM.


If you find repetative and monotone promos epic, then you'll swim in epicness tonite


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

How is the Miz monotone? (Not that theres anything wrong with it, it's a persons voice) His "I'm Awesome" catchprase alone proves otherwise.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Cycløps said:


> How is the Miz monotone? (Not that theres anything wrong with it, it's a persons voice) His "I'm Awesome" catchprase alone proves otherwise.


his catchphrase proves it wrong? wut?


He says the same old shit in the same voice EVERY FUCKING WEEK FOR THE PAST MONTHS HE'S BEEN GETTING A PUSH


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

When he says his catchprase it elevates his tone.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

johncena100 said:


> We should have Orton vs Miz for MITB contract..


Why? Miz already beat Orton when he knocked him off the ladder


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Cycløps said:


> When he says his catchprase it elevates his tone.


So even though he's boring and monotone throughout the entire promo, when he says his catchphrase, he erases it all and is automatically not monotone


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

Well being monotone means that the person never changes the way he/she speaks, never raises or lowers the tone. Miz does that quite a bit whenever he has his promos. He may be boring to you, but it doesn't mean he is monotone.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk_4_Life said:


> really? Kane? Even in his 40, Kane puts on better matches than Miz ever has


God, you suck. :lmao Show me some good recent matches from Kane, please. PLEASE. I'd so like to see that.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Gin said:


> God, you suck. :lmao Show me some good recent matches from Kane, please. PLEASE. I'd so like to see that.


recently he's only been chockeslamming people and blaming them of killing UT. 

But anytime he's in the ring he doesn't put me to sleep like Miz does and his diving clothesline and even his fucking dropkick to a seated opponent is twice as athletic of a move as Miz as ever done


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Are people actually complaining because the Miz delivered a serious variations of his catchphrase?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I enjoy how the Miz has become such a point of heated debate today. Doesn't seem like anyone's sitting on the fence.

Anyway hoping for the Ryder/Primo team to continue, not that anyone would know of it because they don't watch superstars. 8*D

At least give Primo something to do plz.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I cant wait for Raw tonight! I really hope the Miz huge push continues. Also cant wait to see how they continue nexus/cena/sheamus


----------



## T731 (Jul 19, 2010)

Cena will have another rematch with Sheamus,
And Orton will feud with Edge and maybe Miz.

WOW, that ideas suck!


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

johncena100 said:


> We should have Orton vs Miz for MITB contract..


Yes please. They should do this at the next PPV and have Miz win. That would really put him over


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Why should Orton fight Miz for the MITB contract? For one, Miz won it fairly, and for another, not even Miz is stupid enough to put him Mitb contract on the line...

I fear Sheamus Houdini may not escape the Nexus tonight, he's already managaed to high tail it away 3 or 4 times now. Now because I think Cena and Sheamus are going to get a beat down by Nexus, I fear they're going to have a title rematch in the main event, I'm getting bored of seeing them wrestle each other.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Why should Orton fight Miz for the MITB contract? For one, Miz won it fairly, and for another, not even Miz is stupid enough to put him Mitb contract on the line...
> 
> I fear Sheamus Houdini may not escape the Nexus tonight, he's already managaed to high tail it away 3 or 4 times now. Now because I think Cena and Sheamus are going to get a beat down by Nexus, I fear they're going to have a title rematch in the main event, I'm getting bored of seeing them wrestle each other.


All it would take is a Miz promo interrupted by Orton, who leads him into a match. It's not completely out of the realms of possibility. It would give Miz and Orton something to do plus make Miz look much stronger


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

instantclassic27 said:


> All it would take is a Miz promo interrupted by Orton, who leads him into a match. It's not completely out of the realms of possibility. It would give Miz and Orton something to do plus make Miz look much stronger


Fair enough, I agree about the making him look stronger thing. I just think Miz is smarter than to be goaded into putting it on the line by Orton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Why should Orton fight Miz for the MITB contract? For one, Miz won it fairly, and for another, not even Miz is stupid enough to put him Mitb contract on the line...


It's happened before. Kennedy lost his to Edge by putting it on the line (he was injured, which was why, but nevertheless), and RVD put his on the line against Shelton Benjamin. I'm not sure if Edge did the first time, or if Punk did it, but it wouldn't be out of the ordinary.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Fair enough, I agree about the making him look stronger thing. I just think Miz is smarter than to be goaded into putting it on the line by Orton.


But Miz is just the kind of character that would be goaded into putting it on the line. All Orton would need to do would be to call it a fluke or say he didn't deserve it, and Miz's arrogance would want to prove him wrong


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think only faces put their cases on the line...because they're generally stupid.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Obviously the show is going to start of with cena talking about nexus yelling on the mic and then cutting a boring promo then nexus or sheamus will come out or while cena's talking we'll probably get email-_-.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I think only faces put their cases on the line...because they're generally stupid.


This is what I mean. Like when Rey put his WM Main Event spot on the line because Randy Orton called Eddie Guerrero names lol.


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It's happened before. Kennedy lost his to Edge by putting it on the line (he was injured, which was why, but nevertheless), and RVD put his on the line against Shelton Benjamin. I'm not sure if Edge did the first time, or if Punk did it, but it wouldn't be out of the ordinary.



Edge certainly did it with Benoit at Backlash and with Matt Hardy on a Raw.I don't remember which one though.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> This is what I mean. Like when Rey put his WM Main Event spot on the line because Randy Orton called Eddie Guerrero names lol.


Exactly lol. I have no idea why they do it either. Faces are always represented as ridiculously stupid at times. Why would Rey put his title shot, the title shot he earned in memory of Eddie Guerrero on the line? Just stupid lol. Miz won't put his title shot on the line, he's a heel...he's intelligent.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nabz23 said:


> Obviously the show is going to start of with cena talking about nexus yelling on the mic and then cutting a boring promo then nexus or sheamus will come out or while cena's talking we'll probably get email-_-.


Your claiming somethings predictable when u just said 3 possible situations ? wtf.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

By the way, there isn't a guest host announced for tonight - in fact no future weeks have a guest host. RAW's from Tulsa, Oklahoma tonight.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

Punk_4_Life said:


> If you find repetative and monotone promos epic, then you'll swim in epicness tonite


Yet you mark for Orton.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Animalxerman said:


> Yet you mark for Orton.


Orton's good in the ring and entertaining 

amd have you ever seen me praising Orton's awesome mic skills? nope, not saying he's bad on the mic but never praised them like he was god


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk_4_Life said:


> Orton's good in the ring and entertaining


I only find his pose and his finisher entertaining. Not enough for godwhoknows how many title reigns.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Gin said:


> I only find his pose and his finisher entertaining. Not enough for godwhoknows how many title reigns.


since you find Miz entertaining, your opinion is not valid


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't get why both sets of marks are arguing. The Miz is bad in the ring and Orton is boring in the ring.


----------



## FrankGrimes (Feb 3, 2008)

Lets say Miz puts his US title on the line against Morrison at summerslam and loses. He could then have a briefcase vs title match against Morrison at Night of Champions. Or if Miz loses his rematch on Raw after summerslam then Morrison will only give him another match if the breifcase is on the line or something like that. (Doesnt have to be Morrison btw. Bourne may also work)


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> since you find Miz entertaining, your opinion is not valid


Do you not find dismissing peoples opinions based on who they like very childish?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I think the fact he got the case might put him in the feud with Cena and Nexus.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

idontfeardeath said:


> Do you not find dismissing peoples opinions based on who they like very childish?


This does not concern you, I have already told everything I wanted to say to Gin


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I know people have been saying it ever since they were formed but with the current Champions on Raw I could easily see Nexus taking both the US and Tag Team titles. The Miz obviously doesn't need it anymore, so could lose to Gabriel or someone on a episode of Raw and it wouldn't matter too much. The Hart Dynasty are just kinda there, it doesn't seem like many people even care that they have the titles. Plus they're faces so it would be viable that they could get taken out. Nexus could use the freebird rule, switching between 5 of them. Don't know if it will happen though since it looks like they all need to be involved with the WWE title.

The GM just needs to lift the ban on them not getting title shots.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

its unlikely to happen but imagine the reaction by some on here if miz cashed in tonight (maybe nexus finally catch and beatdown sheamus, I dunno) but.....he lost, it would be hilarious to see.

but, I think they'll put this one on the long finger, miz seems more serious lately so he might be more calculating and more sensible with the case instead of rushing it.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

BTW, anyone else feels a face turn for the Miz very soon?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The Nexus need titles to back up their domination that they supposedly have over the locker room.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the new GM will get revealed tonight.




> The Nexus need titles to back up their domination that they supposedly have over the locker room.


What do you suggest? 

Michael Tarver or Justin Gabriel for US Champion. (Should have been Daniel Bryan)

Any combination for Tag Titles

Keep Barrett reserved for World Title


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

CC91 said:


> I think the new GM will get revealed tonight


No, I believe it's gonna take longer than most of us hope. That's why they make the thing when the GM uses a catchphrase from a legend. This IMO means that's gonna take probably a couple of months more, with the GM using other catchphrases from the like of the Rock, DiBiase, Savage, Ultimate Warrior, Heenan (IDK about this one lol), HBK, Hart, etc.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I think Tarver would be the best for US title, he's got a pretty decent gimmick which will go well with holding a singles title. Gabriel and Sheffield would be my choice for tag team titles. They'd compliment each other just like how Tyson and Smith do, and I can see Sheffield taking a guy down and Gabriel finishing him off with the 450.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't think the GM will be revealed tonight. They'd announce the reveal will happen like a week before hand to draw more ratings.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> I know people have been saying it ever since they were formed but with the current Champions on Raw I could easily see Nexus taking both the US and Tag Team titles. The Miz obviously doesn't need it anymore, so could lose to Gabriel or someone on a episode of Raw and it wouldn't matter too much. The Hart Dynasty are just kinda there, it doesn't seem like many people even care that they have the titles. Plus they're faces so it would be viable that they could get taken out. Nexus could use the freebird rule, switching between 5 of them. Don't know if it will happen though since it looks like they all need to be involved with the WWE title.
> 
> The GM just needs to lift the ban on them not getting title shots.


Actually, I like it. I don't see why Nexus shouldn't have _every_ title until SummerSlam. Hart Dynasty, Even Bourne (for the US title, hear me out later) and Cena/Sheamus fighting to get their titles back.

At SummerSlam HD and Bourne take the titles, but Cena and Sheamus can't overcome Barrett and the rest of the Nexus. Out comes the whole roster to beat the Nexus up, to finally give them the beating they deserve.

Then, Miz comes out, cashes in his title shot and takes the Title away from Barrett. He then celebrates with the others.

I know, corny and everything and yes, it would mean that Miz would be a face for a while. But storyline-wise, I really like it.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Edge Vs Orton Vs Jericho Tonight. Winner Faces Sheamus at Summerslam.

From wwe's Twitter Account.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Dug2356 said:


> Edge Vs Orton Vs Jericho Tonight. Winner Faces Sheamus at Summerslam.
> 
> From wwe's Twitter Account.


Orton vs. Sheamus then.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I see Miz interfering in the match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dug2356 said:


> Edge Vs Orton Vs Jericho Tonight. Winner Faces Sheamus at Summerslam.
> 
> From wwe's Twitter Account.


well, orton and sheamus.... again.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*What if Cena turns heel tonight*

I'm been thinking about it since last week. What if Cena goes all NWO hogan on us here. Think about a rematch from last week. John Cena and a partner of his choice vs Nexus in a 2 on 7 handicap match. In the last coule minutes Cena hits Attitude Adjustment on his partner and teams with Nexus.

The only problem........If Cena was with Nexus all along then why the hell did they beat him up? So how would you turn Cena heel tonight


----------



## randy skalba (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

I think with all the negative crowd reaction Cena has been getting that a Heel turn has gotta be coming very soon.

I wonder how many of the cena haters would mark for his heel turn?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hope there's a swerve and it's not actually Orton vs Sheamus 1 on 1. Ah well, it wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

Hypothetically he could say he wanted things to seem real as possible and he was not the only one in on it, cue in vince - but I don't know if they ever did that color me surprised but that would be refreshing


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wonder if they'll explain cena taking the tarver's NXT armband.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

I actually hate Cena but would love to see him be a Heel, but I doubt WWE is going to do that becuase of the kids supercena merchandise sales -_-.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

Cena turning heel = I would love it

Cena turning heel and joining Nexus = How about no?


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

Hardly... but I'm not saying that there's not a chance...
I've been asking for a Cena heel turn for about 3 years, I hope this year we get one...

I'm still intrigued with Cena taking the Nexus armband... I mean, what the hell does that mean?
It can mean nothing but... Oh well let's see it tonight ^^


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sucks that Cena won't be getting a rematch. I wanted to see Cena / Sheamus match with a clean ending.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*



randy skalba said:


> I think with all the negative crowd reaction Cena has been getting that a Heel turn has gotta be coming very soon.


Eh, if that was the case he'd have turned five years ago. With the exception of super-smarky crowds (like last night's), the reaction to Cena nowadays ranges between cheering and apathy. Most of the haters have just given up because they recognize how useless it is to fight the machine.

I'd love to see it, but would be shocked if they actually did it. If nothing else, they finally have a face (Orton) over enough to replace Cena as the top guy.



> I wonder how many of the cena haters would mark for his heel turn?


All of them. But it's justified in the sense that Cena as a serious heel would kill Cena as an annoying, poop joke telling babyface.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

who knows, maybe heel cena has a masochism gimmick


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

Ok, enough with the "He has been getting negative reactions so he must turn." 

The reactions he got in 07 were the worst I think and he stayed face then, it's a lot less now apart from the occasional silly smarky crowd. 

His heel turn should happen at Wrestlemania not Raw also. Joining Nexus isn't big enough for him either.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

What if he doesn't?

Memo to IWC: Hulk Hogan joining the nWo in 1996 actually made sense. It was a radical move that fundamentally broke the door down to the Late 1990s Professional Wrestling Boom. John Cena joining Nexus makes no sense in any way whatsoever. They have beaten him up on numerous occasions; he has attacked several members and violently punished them. Cena has stood alone and with friends at separate times to be diametrically opposed to the Nexus agenda, whatever that may be. Cena has been placed in tough spots by the anonymous GM in relation to Nexus. Cena joining Nexus would be an asinine faux-shocker that would not survive the least bit of scrutiny. Moreover, the Nexus angle will probably not outlast the 2010 calendar year, in which case turning Cena heel for this angle would ultimately be a waste and would consequently hamper his heel turn due to the group's probable ultimate demise/retreat/break-up. You know, kind of like how attaching Steve Austin's heel character to The Alliance in 2001 kept his and their respective fates inextricably intertwined and allowed the company to turn him face practically the moment that angle ran its course.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Really excited about tonight's RAW!
There are so many questions to be answered!
Who the hell is the GM?
Who is the guy behind Nexus?
What Cena gonna do tonight?


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

WendellY2J said:


> What Cena gonna do tonight?


Talk about rasberries, World of Warcraft, and living at home with your parents.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

1000's if not millions of 6-11 year olds would miss weeks of school due to emotional distress 

And with America's sue anyone over anything policy , WWE can't risk the lawsuits that would follow. Cena can't turn heel.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

just to get it out of the way, cena won't turn heel until wwe finds a guy who can sell as much as cena. jeff hardy could've been a guy but you can't trust him.

i have hope that guy will be johnny curtis. he has the size, look, and mic work to be that guy.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*



WendellY2J said:


> I'm still intrigued with Cena taking the Nexus armband... I mean, what the hell does that mean?
> It can mean nothing but... Oh well let's see it tonight ^^


They'll probably go the "trophy" route. He takes an armband for each Nexus member he takes out, symbolizing "one more down"


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*



Soulaxe said:


> They'll probably go the "trophy" route. He takes an armband for each Nexus member he takes out, symbolizing "one more down"


Precisely.

Cena won't join Nexus, as much as I may enjoy the group/angle. If you want a heel turn for Cena, pencil him in as the man ultimately responsible for assaulting the Undertaker. You heard it here first. Maybe.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

A number of people have already tried to strike deals to team with Nexus and got the shit kicked out of them, Cody, Vince, Miz. Why would they want Cena when they could have had Vince? Also, Cena was pretty adamant his was going to take them all out so I can't see it.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

It's not going to happen.


----------



## Unstoppable One (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

IT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN! People have been making threads about this for years on here (had older accounts). The negative crowd reactions have been going on ever since Cena won his first title. A lot of people don't like Cena. How is this news to some of you?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

I think they've got a lot more milking of the Nexus vs. Cena storyline before he goes and turns heel. 

If he does ever turn heel, it'll probably be closer to a WM build-up, not now though.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

If they turn Cena heel, WWE will have a lot of pissed off parents on their hands. Kids not being able to stop crying and shit.

I'm not kidding, it's true.

It's not because of the merchandise sales (at least not completely). That above is why it won't happen, at least until the PG era is over.


----------



## TheeFuzz (Mar 20, 2009)

What are they doing with the Orton vs. Edge feud? And are the restarting the Edge/Jericho feud Im confused


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

THANK FREAKING GOD! i though for sure they would do sheamus and cena AGAIN!. for summerslam, it better be orton who get's the match, it makes the most sense anyway and cena better not be added last minute into the contender's match or to the wwe championship summerslam match, world championship matches at summerslam should only be singles bouts so stay the fuck away cena, its orton/sheamus at summerslam,


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

http://nodq.com/wwe/281584349.shtml "big surprise" set for RAW tonight according to JR.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm guessing it'll be Sheamus vs Jericho for WWE title at SS and then Orton-Edge match as well and then we see Cena vs Barrett or something like that.

Miz needs to lose US title since he has MITB to get a boost.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

SJFC said:


> "big surprise" set for RAW tonight according to JR.


I hope it's not a TNA-Like surprise...


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

How long until the show starts?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Dug2356 said:


> Edge Vs Orton Vs Jericho Tonight. Winner Faces Sheamus at Summerslam.
> 
> From wwe's Twitter Account.


No Cena? wow

Orton vs Sheamus then, like someone said. And I reckon that Orton will be winning as well.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

defiantly looking forward to the Triple Threat tonight. Should be an interesting buildup to Summerslam all around.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Well its probably a for sure thing for a Orton/Sheamus at Summerslam, Orton is over as fuck. Plus since i'm going to the event I want to see him win the belt.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

JR just tweeted that a surprise is scheduled for RAW tonight,and before the JR/GM shit starts he also said he won't be at RAW tonight


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The surprise being Cena has joined Nexus?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton to RKO bitches please. And Seamus to not actually _look_ like a bitch again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> JR just tweeted that a surprise is scheduled for RAW tonight,and before the JR/GM shit starts he also said he won't be at RAW tonight


Oh crap he is channeling Dixie.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

How many more minutes left until this begins?

I live in the UK so I don't know.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

people will still buy his merch if he goes heel and he would no doubt go back face down the line. you cant stay face forever it just becomes stale.

also means other faces would become more popular and boost those stars sales there fore increasing overall profit due to other stars getting more sales


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lol we still have an hour & 27 minutes to go brah.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Orton to RKO bitches please. And Seamus to not actually _look_ like a bitch again.


Like I said in another Thread, the refs got more balls than Sheamus LOL
His bitch running is hilarious ^^

See this are the wristbands that I want to see back in Orton!


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

No silly Guest Host? I'll give USA Network a shot tonight...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Nawww Fuck. I do not want to see Sheamus vs. Orton, Take 2.
Praying for Sheamus vs. Edge.
There again I'm purely assuming that Miz isn't cashing in tonight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sheamus vs. Orton does not need to happen again and it won't happen at Summerslam. Orton vs. Edge has been building up for too long not to happen at Summerslam. Since their unfinished match at Over The Limit they haven't really had a decisive finish to a match and it looks like it will come at Summerslam in maybe a Last Man Standing match or anything goes.

Sheamus vs. Cena vs. Barrett in a no disqualification match allowing Nexus to interfere is the best way to go because it intrigues you the most to see who will win since obviously the match will just be alright with those three guys in it. Sheamus vs. Orton wouldn't be very good either.

Yeah as far as Raw tonight goes hope the show is good and the Nexus stuff is a little better this week but I doubt it will be. I'm only watching to see Miz bask in the glory and cut another promo.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

The show is going to be good overall imo. Triple Threat shall be interesting, more stuff from Nexus/Cena, further stuff with Sheamus wanting/not wanting to be a scared little bitch, MITB/Miz, etc. Should be interesting to see who goes after the WWE Title next. Plz keep Cena w/ this Nexus stuff.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I vaguely remember saying last night during the PPV Sheamus vs. Orton was likly on the cards, and I'm glad to see it's gonna happen. 

Really looking forward to tonight's show. Can't wait to hear from The Miz.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

I could see Cena vs Barrett happening at SummerSlam, with some kind of stipulation. The title picture is definitely being shaken up a bit after last night, no clue what is going to happen, which is awesome.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I doubt anyone wins the triple threat match. Edge and jericho won't be turning face (as much as a i want them too) and I can't see them doing Orton-Sheamus again especially since the Edge-Orton feud isn't settled yet (I think?)


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

I read something the other day that WWE has plans to turn a top guy heel and that the two leading candidates were Triple H and John Cena. With Triple H being out longer now, maybe they will have the balls to make the decision to let it be Cena. But it also said turn heel and lead Nexus, which I have no idea how they would be able to explain with Cena, only thing I could think of would be "just wanted it to look legit all along". These things hardly ever turn out to be true though.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

It seems like they're booking Cena like he's a heel in a few ways tbh (not that it means anything). For example, every time he loses, he whines like a little bitch and makes excuses about how he was unfairly cheated out of the title. And he'll persist with said whining and bitching until he gets another title shot. What kind of attitude is that for the big, strong face of the company?

But anyway, I don't think he should join Nexus. It would make zero sense, like many have said. It would be exciting for awhile, but I don't think it would be that great in the long run.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm looking forward to hearing what Miz and Cena have to say and can Wade Barret finally have a singles match on Raw please; against anyone, I don't care.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree that the triple threat is going to be a no contest. I see Nexus just f'ing the whole thing up.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

The Triple Threat starting RAW... WTF!!!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I think Triple H will return tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe they might do Sheamus/Bourne program? But then again Summerslam is next month so I doubt they'll go that route though.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cynic said:


> I agree that the triple threat is going to be a no contest. I see Nexus just f'ing the whole thing up.


Which is good because I don't want any of them in the main event at summerslam. I want to see a fresh face


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

all i'm hoping is kane does not have to appear on raw


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

show time!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

here is to gail kim getting a title shot...going nuts like she use to on awesome kong


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope this is worth staying up for..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh good, Mark Henry.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL oh man


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Barrett vs. WSM? Interesting, but no way Barrett is picking up Henry for his finisher.

Starting off with the Triple Threat?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow this is opening?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

#1 CONTENDER MATCH TO START!?!?!?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

what a way to start


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

RKO!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wonder if Orton gets a bigger pop than Cena tonight???


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Triple Threat to start it off......Randall Keith gets a great pop...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Big way to kick things off.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Starting off with a bang. RKO is taking this for sure.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd be surprised if Orton loses this match.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

HHH returning tonight


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Nexus to interfere, this match wont even start probably


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hopefully this gets good time


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

...no fucking around then. Chris Jericho best be in this.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

randy has to win, its his homecomming raw....they never loose on their homecomming


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA OMG where is this shit at. This crowd is about as dead as a broadway play. This is so lame.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, Orton's doing the pose on TV again now. Big pop for that.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> The Triple Threat starting RAW... WTF!!!


This. Maybe should've been at the top of the hour, but not the opener.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Would have assumed Edge vs Cena vs RKO

Never though Jericho would have been in it


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> HAHAHAHAHA OMG where is this shit at. This crowd is about as dead as a broadway play. This is so lame.


What are you listening to?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

This is pretty much the main event at the very start of the show? and Henry vs Barrett is the big advertised match? don't tell me that's the main event.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wouldn't mind Jericho getting the win and facing Shwamus, it could be good but Orton is taking this for sure.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

no cena! awesome!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow no John Cena????? THANK GOD!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

This match pretty much proves their involvement in the MITB match last night was pointless.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This as the opening match wtf?


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Ooh, pyro dud for Edge. :lmao


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

why do i feel a bullshit ending?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hope Jericho gets the win.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Keezers said:


> This is pretty much the main event at the very start of the show? and Henry vs Barrett is the big advertised match? don't tell me that's the main event.


Nexus will probably mess this up and the end segment will be the announcement of the main for SS.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

lets go Randy!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

You know, for once I don't care who wins. Orton will probably win, which would lead to another Orton/Sheamus match, but Jericho/Sheamus or Edge/Sheamus match could be good.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope Alicia starts a feud with Gail tonight.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Keezers said:


> This is pretty much the main event at the very start of the show? and Henry vs Barrett is the big advertised match? don't tell me that's the main event.


Remember that Mark Henry = Ratings.

Orton to take this one and main event SummerFest.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hopefully this is setting the seeds for a Orton vs Miz feud


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Glad this is 1st actually result is so predictable heel aint going over orton wins.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Murdock said:


> What are you listening to?


Crickets in my backyard and theme music. I mean compared to the reactions Ortons been getting lately this was dead.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope we don't see another Orton/Sheamus match as Summerslam.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> HAHAHAHAHA OMG where is this shit at. This crowd is about as dead as a broadway play. This is so lame.


lol what????


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> This match pretty much proves their involvement in the MITB match last night was pointless.


MITB is getting up there with Elimination Chamber in that about 75% of the guys involved are just there to fill up space.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wade vs henry without nexus? i smell a cena turn. i know, that sounds crazy...but i won't be shocked.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What's with Mark Henry vs Nexus? What a random choice.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

No DQ??

Nexus coming real soon then...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Crickets in my backyard and theme music. I mean compared to the reactions Ortons been getting lately this was dead.


what?? ortons pop was huge


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I suspect a segment to close the show, so something big could go down.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> I hope Alicia starts a feud with Gail tonight.


As a Gail Kim fan, THIS.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Crickets in my backyard and theme music. I mean compared to the reactions Ortons been getting lately this was dead.


I usually hate the live crowd as much as anyone, but Orton got a very big pop. It was quite audible.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Jericho needs to yell "I'm king of the world!" again.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That was a really nice counter by Orton!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this is vintage randy orton


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No DQ?? Either Miz or Nexus are going to interfere.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Orton is over as fuck.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

How is driving your knee into someone a psychological beat down? I'm pretty sure it's only considered physical.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

And to think, Edge was a Tag Team champ with each of his two opponents.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> Hopefully this is setting the seeds for a Orton vs Miz feud


Miz shouldn't go for the Championship yet. He'd be best to keep it for awhile.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would love for The Miz to cash in tonight but he's just not ready yet. Let him hold the briefcase for a while and continue to improve and go over people and then let him cash it in one night on a huge babyface that has the WWE Championship and he will become a star. As for this match I hope Jericho wins but I don't think he will. I'm going with Edge winning this match.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> You know, for once I don't care who wins. Orton will probably win, which would lead to another Orton/Sheamus match, but Jericho/Sheamus or Edge/Sheamus match could be good.


Don't forget the wildcard that is Miz. Personally I'd hold off on the cash-in for a long time but it's not up to me so maybe it'll happen before SummerSlam.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Commercial break five minutes into the match? What is this, Impact?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Crickets in my backyard and theme music. I mean compared to the reactions Ortons been getting lately this was dead.


Get the fuck outta here....you need to use some cutips or something for your ears!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

:lmao at people complaining that there isn't enough wrestling on the show, then now are complaining that a triple threat match featuring 3 of the biggest stars in the company start the show.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> I hope Alicia starts a feud with Gail tonight.


I'm hoping all divas get fired tonight and replaced with female wrestlers that can actually...um...Wrestle.

Don't worry, the divas can fall back on their other career: prostituion.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, kind of a surprise this is kicking it off....no fucking way Orton's not winning it.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

FUCK YOU ADVERTS


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

The Nexus angle needs development tonight. The attacks have run their course. Tonight we need some answers to the questions.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Vintage Counter:1
Mail Counter:0


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Commercial break five minutes into the match? What is this, Impact?


Theirs matches on impact? Since when?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I remember when they did a bit where Booker T went to 7-11 to get his slurpee cup but got pissed off when they didn't have it. :lmao


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Theirs matches on impact? Since when?


The matches TNA puts on Impact are usually ALOT better than what we get on Raw, ALOT better.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

*"Ladies and gentlemen, this is the MONEY in the BANK... LADDER MATCH!! So much is on the line for these superstars. Six competitors, one winner. The superstar who grabs the briefcase gets to cash in a shot at the World Title any time he chooses! It's win or go home!!! This.... is.... Money.... In.... The.... BAAAAAAAAANK!!!!!!!!!!!.........

.... oh, and three of the losing superstars will have another shot at the title the next night on Raw after competing in a triple threat match. NOW LET THE MATCH BEGIN!!!!"*


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing Jericho go face against Sheamus or vice versa.
Edge is just there these days, like a main event Matt Hardy.


----------



## NWO14 (Jan 29, 2010)

Have the ring ropes always been white??


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

I am lovin WWE these days


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Red Stinger said:


> The Nexus angle needs development tonight. The attacks have run their course. Tonight we need some answers to the questions.


I agree. I'm sick of 4 backstage beatdowns each RAW....


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll be shocked if Orton doesn't win because it's looking like they want to do the Edge/Jericho thing again.

Sheamus vs. Jericho would be cool though.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

They just have too many people in the main event scene and not enough alternate storylines


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

So according to Cole, the Orton/Edge history dates all the way back to April...as opposed to, like, six years ago. fpalm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

NWO14 said:


> Have the ring ropes always been white??


No RAW's rope's used to be red but now the last couple months they have been using white for some reason.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I hate it when I get inspiration in the middle of watching something..and I hate it when the idea stinks to my mind. What if the "mystery GM" is Boretista? I'll quit watching Raw if that's the case. I swear it.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Miz shouldn't go for the Championship yet. He'd be best to keep it for awhile.


Orton wins at Summerslam, Miz cashes in on him after match and wins, then let them feud the year out.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, I haven't heard Jericho say "Ask him!" in a long time LOL


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Cynic said:


> So according to Cole, the Orton/Edge history dates all the way back to April...as opposed to, like, six years ago. fpalm


Cole talks bollocks, nothing new there


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

I LOL when Jericho threw Edge into the table and the damn thing nearly fell on Cole and Lawler...


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Walls of Jericho!!!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

don't tap Orton don't tap


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

y the fuck does cole say this is a submission move...DUH its the lion tamer


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> I hate it when I get inspiration in the middle of watching something..and I hate it when the idea stinks to my mind. What if the "mystery GM" is Boretista? I'll quit watching Raw if that's the case. I swear it.


If Batistawas the GM i'd mark like fuck! It won't be tho...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Tay you S.O.A.B.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jericho is really the best in the world at what he does


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

This match is making the Walls look as effective as a frickin headlock.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG, i thought Jericho was gonna win!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Great match so far. I'm loving it.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This match is awesome. How is the rest of the show gonna top this?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

GreenBax said:


> *"Ladies and gentlemen, this is the MONEY in the BANK... LADDER MATCH!! So much is on the line for these superstars. Six competitors, one winner. The superstar who grabs the briefcase gets to cash in a shot at the World Title any time he chooses! It's win or go home!!! This.... is.... Money.... In.... The.... BAAAAAAAAANK!!!!!!!!!!!.........
> 
> .... oh, and three of the losing superstars will have another shot at the title the next night on Raw after competing in a triple threat match. NOW LET THE MATCH BEGIN!!!!"*


Yeah how dare they set up the Summerslam ME!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Edge O'Matic!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

That's the third DDT Jericho has taken so far this match


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cynic said:


> This match is making the Walls look as effective as a frickin headlock.


*It's been that way for a while now *


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

pounce!!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome match. They need sturdier tables, what happened to the old ones? XD


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

damn good opening contest


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Holy shit triple clothsline!


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Jericho with the POUNCE????


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

This match is awesome


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol this is awesome


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This match is pretty good so far.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This has been an excellent triple threat...


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Here come Nexus


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Would have liked to see this as the main event but at least Raw began with something good! This match is quite entertaining.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

A good match right at the beginning of the show??

Am I watching the right program?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

loving this match, tbh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple clothesline! That was awesome!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Great match.....especially considering all 3 competed in a ladder match last night. Crazy.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge cannot win this, hate the guy! This match is immense!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What's the point of the Lionsault when it never hits?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this has been a great match


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

great match


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome, awesome match.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

randy on his way!
great fucking match, all the way around


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn good match


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Orton vs Sheamus at SummerSlam??? Dare I put my order in now???


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

YES YES YES!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ORTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!!! Great match


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Real good match. Good start to the night.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Predictable, but awesome awesome match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Predictable but a very fun match to watch*


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Great match


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

good match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Nice to kill them both with RKOs.

Fun tv match.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

That match was pretty damn good.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow what a match to start!
And with a clean finish!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Michael Cole sucks at trying to be excited.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

well, the outcome was pretty much obvious ahead of time. But, they put on a helluva match none to less. Great way to start the show. I could see Sheamus/Orton being pretty entertaining. Especially the buildup.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cole needs to fucking chill.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Amazing match. I feel like I'm watching TNA.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Great opener.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yup, Orton wins.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Excellent start, please don't drop the ball now WWE


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

One of the best TV matches this year!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Fuck sheamus. Put that match on the ppv.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Great Match. It had an obvious winner but, great match.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Ladies and gentleman looks like business is getting better on Raw lool


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Randall Keith is the victor! Pretty good match....


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

What an awesome fucking match. PPV quality.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice match.

Obvious and predictable, but good.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I am a humble man. A simple man. Please let Jericho hit a LionSault every three months.

Thats all I ask.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hell of a match to open Raw!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

When was the last time Jericho actually hit the Lionsault? He always misses..


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

WTF is wrong with Cole. Yesterday and now today - he's gotten so extremely annoying lately. Danielson needs to come back and kick his head in.


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

TV match of the year IMO!!!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Great match. Cool spots at the end starting with the missed Lionsault.

Orton is clearly the most over guy in the company.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

this is what the wwe does when their is no guest host....22 minute match, what the hell is next, i would hate to be the guys following that


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

as good as that match was, it's depressing that they could give us this kind of match every week and choose to give us shit instead.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Cena will eventually turn heel then, if orton wins the belt at summerslam and holds it for a good while makes sense.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

Great match there. I was kind of hoping for Jericho to get the win even if he is a heel. We've seen Orton/Sheamus plenty.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I woulda been happy with either Orton or Jericho winning but will Sheamus get a clean win at SummerSlam? That is the question.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Great start to RAW. Good match!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

gilgamesh said:


> WTF is wrong with Cole. Yesterday and now today - he's gotten so extremely annoying lately. Danielson needs to come back and kick his head in.


*Lately?*


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> I am a humble man. A simple man. Please let Jericho hit a LionSault every three months.
> 
> Thats all I ask.


Has Jericho ever even hit that move as a heel? I can scarcely remember.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, its was pretty damn nice. Not on the level of Rampage Jackson or Florence Henderson, but nice.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

What a great start! Good match, predictable ending but still really enjoyable.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

great match. and whoever said the crowd was dead clearly is not paying attention.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Hard to believe the last time Orton faced Sheamus, both were heels.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> this is what the wwe does when their is no guest host....22 minute match, what the hell is next, i would hate to be the guys following that


Good thing Barrett/Henry isn't up next. Mizark wouldn't stand a chance of matching that


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> What's the point of the Lionsault when it never hits?


It looks cool as fuck!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Great opening tbh and not surprised by the result however would have been nice for Y2J to get a shot as I'm still a little iffy on his future

I didn't like the fact they kept saying the WWE Championship - why not just say against Sheamus? As Cena has had his rematch clause sooooo ya know, as of right now it's him


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Lately?*


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Great match, one of the best television matches in a while.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Lately?*


It's like he's suddenly started screaming into the mic; he was very annoying in the past as well but for the past month or so it's beyond any semblance of control now.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Orton sure seems to be on fire lately. Insane pops. A part of me was hoping Y2J would win but it makes sense having a babyface vs. heel @ SSlam. Doubt Sheamus will lose though.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, great match. Going to be hard to top or continue THAT kind of momentum. They ought to book this match again, they all looked great together.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

OMG The Rocks in a commercial during Raw, is he the GM?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder what this big surprise is??


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

so i assume cena will face barrett at summerslam then, right??


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

gilgamesh said:


> WTF is wrong with Cole. Yesterday and now today - he's gotten so extremely annoying lately. Danielson needs to come back and kick his head in.


The Raw announcing team is just terrible as a whole, two face commentators never really worked for me. Cole needs JBL back.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Cynic said:


> Has Jericho ever even hit that move as a heel? I can scarcely remember.


He's hit it a few times. About as much as he makes jobbers tap with the Walls.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Edge is mad! watch out!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge/Jericho again at SummerSlam? Looks likely.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

More Edge/Jericho? Ugh.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

edge y2j again at summerslam?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Y2J vs. Rated R Superstar at Summerslam


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

He's gonna foam at the mouth!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jericho and Edge feud still? Lets get a jericho face turn for this to work


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Aw no. Plz don't turn make these two feud.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Vintage Randy Orton the Apex Predator slithered and hit the RKO! THE RKO! I jizzed in my pants! Pass the BABY OIL!

I love Cole marking for Orton.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

How many injuries have the inflicted on each other? Jericho has never had a serious injury


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The birth of Rated-Parasite.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like Jericho and Edge have been having a secret affair.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Heel vs. heel?

Wow- how often do you see that?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Orton vs Sheamus.

Not interested.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Lately?*


:lmao:lmao:lmao too funny!

OAN: I kinda think Jericho is about to get jumped by Nexus....


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Edge vs. Jericho again?


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Jericho/Edge fued? I'm not complaining.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omg edge controls nexus!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

gosh damn I love Jericho on the mic, he is a cut above the rest...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> so i assume cena will face barrett at summerslam then, right??


I'd be cool with that. I would be one hell of a PPV debut for Barrett!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh Jericho's going to get a beating.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Where the hell is this going!?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd prefer a face vs heel but it's different, kinda I guess


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nexus in 3....2....1


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Uh oh seems like Jericho is gonna get Nexus'd...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Rated Parasite! The Opportunistic Tapeworms!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

Nexus is probably going to beat the shit out of both of them.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Nexus and Jericho to beat up Edge, then Nexus to beat up Jericho


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fighting over Nexus like two cheerleaders over the star QB is pretty funny.*


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Jericho setting himself up for a beating


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

here comes the 'N'


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MAH GOD NEXUS!!


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Why is Raw awesome tonight?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

here come the bumble bee's


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

both getting the ass whoopin


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Nexus might beat them both up


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

What is up with the drop in Coles tone all the time when Nexus come out


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Wade is fine as leader, the only possible replacement would be Danielson.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this is a pretty nice twist


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Nexus will probably go after them both.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Is this the surprise?

Bryan Danielson returns tonight?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Holy shi' apart from The Miz, three best mic workers in the WWE today.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like both Edge and Jericho are about to get fucked up!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This should be really good.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Darren Young has ironed his hair.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I could listen to Barrett all day! He's amazing.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Jericho and Edge are going to have to get along....:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Darren Young please change your hair back, please...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Edge is gonna die!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOO EDGY


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Darren Young looks so f'n weird with his hair down like that


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

XPac99 said:


> What is up with the drop in Coles tone all the time when Nexus come out


It's the SUPER SRS Cole voice he uses on everything.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Darren Youngs hair?


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Today's episode of RAW is brought to you by the letter N.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahaha you knew it was only a matter of time


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

someone smell nexus taking out y2j next?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Darren Young sporting Booker T's old haircut.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

The crowd wasn't chanting "boring" was it?


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh Muh Godz :|


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

The Miz is behind the neXus.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holy shit, what a spear.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Jericho's not immune either.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

My God I've never noticed how massive Barretts ears are :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nice spear


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats how you do a f'n spear edge


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh fuck off. Not Mr. Robot Orton. I do not want to see Orton and Sheamus trying to put on a good match.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

skips spear more better then edges


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

someone new getting their ass beat. kinda nice for a change.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What is goin on with Darren Young's hair? It's pretty shocking tbh.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Err.... what am I watching? They can't do a programm with 2 heels, the casuals wouldn't be into that. Though, I've always thought their fued "ended" very anti-climatic, so I'd be happy for one las match.


Whoa, JEricho...leading Nexus...? That's a dream come true right there! I've been hoping for him to be involved since that first night!

Oh and Sheffield's spear>>>>>>>Edge's spear


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Damn now THAt was a spear.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Wade is fine as leader, the only possible replacement would be Danielson.


Wade is better than Danielson.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Skip should call that The Longhorn


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

love the look on jericho's face


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Sheffield throws better spears than Edge.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

awkward time for a boston crab

run away jericho


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sheffield's spear = pure awesomeness


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

lol, it's so obvious their gonna attack Jericho next.


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

The Nexus are burning their bridges with everyone.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Man that Spear was epic


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Jericho asked for it. :lmao:lmao:lmao:gun:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

....never seen this coming.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh shit. RUN JERICHO RUN!!!


Edit: Too late


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

haha y2j, buh bye.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Run, Chris! It has worked for Sheamus!


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Jericho and Edge face turn??


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Tarver is sooooooooo koolz for realz


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

now jericho gets his ass beat.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

No Cena or Sheamus?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

RUN NXT Michael Tarver whoop whoop what it do...


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Well damn


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm fuckin bored with these beatdowns already.....


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

damn this is actually entertaining yeye


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

7 on 7 Raw vs Nexus at SS??


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> My God I've never noticed how massive Barretts ears are :lmao


:lmao I noticed that too!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Has Darren Young gone Emo...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

tarver always looks like he actually is going to knock the fuck out of ya


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jericho fought back way better than edge


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I keep thinking Booker from 2002 is in the Nexus now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Tarver's sinister laugh is gold


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Summerslam

Nexus vs Cena, Edge, Jericho, and probably Bourne and some more people they attack


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

NO, don't let Botchtunga near Y2J


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Where is this Nexus thing even going :lmao 

Just kill everyone atm - survivor series Nexus vs Sheamus, Edge, Cena, Jericho, Bourne maybe even add the World Strongest Man


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Slater is always the Nexus memeber I forget about.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

The theory of Nexus only attacking faces just went out the window.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Darren Young look like a young Michael Jackson...


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Where's John "all for one, one for all" Cena?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

killacamt said:


> RUN NXT Michael Tarver whoop whoop what it do...


Michael Tarver Runs the WWE!!!!!!!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

No not jericho! how dare they attack the heels i hate them now !!


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

These beatdowns are getting really boring.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The student has become the master.

:gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

when did orlando jordan join the nexus??


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Its amazing that Nexus can destroy 2 of the top heels and still get heat.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

i hate nexus so much


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Two more bite the dust.

Great segment.

I also mark for bringing up issues from 10 years ago.

Additionally, I love that Tarver puts on his bandanna whenever he's about to kick someone's ass.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

i wanna hear the guy who said new world order say, n-n-n-n-nexus just whooped ur ass.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Wow what a Raw already . somebody must have awaken Mr.McMahon


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Nexus shall rule the wrestling world.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So why is Otunga second in command??? That needs to be Tarver.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

SabresBuffalo said:


> The theory of Nexus only attacking faces just went out the window.


They've attacked Sheamus and Cody Rhodes before this but I get your point.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hm... interesting, turn of events... though it was very predictable the second Jericho mentioned Nexus, but whatever...

I'm liking where this is going.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Brillaint move by creative 

Now it gives Jericho/Edge something fresh altogether to work on


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Im glad they attacked heels even i hate them now want them to get their asses kicked !


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

7 vs. 7 @ SSlam Nexus vs. John Cena, Edge, Y2J who else?


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

I can only imagine the reaction HHH would get if he were to come back and destroy the Nexus.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

did anyone notice, no gm announcement tonight yet?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully Melina returns to help JoMo tonight!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

joshman82 said:


> did anyone notice, no gm announcement tonight yet?





You are just asking for it lol.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

BUH YOU NOT ALLOWED TO ATTACK JERICO D:


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Michael Tarver is like the Samuel L Jackson of the WWE

He is just so freaking cool!


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

It's only downhill from here on in with Santino crap and Diva crap.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> did anyone notice, no gm announcement tonight yet?


yup yup


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Imagine the ovation if Danielson makes a surprise return , ah our fantasies.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyways strong start to raw solid half hour that!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good segment, but Jericho is the only one dumb enough to take Otunga's finisher. Did you see his head bounce off the mat, jesus.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hot_rod_piper said:


> I can only imagine the reaction HHH would get if he were to come back and destroy the Nexus.


"we've seen this before??"


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

So who thinks Y2J is still the leader of the Nexus?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> did anyone notice, no gm announcement tonight yet?


They are charging the battery


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> when did orlando jordan join the nexus??


Orlando Jordan joined the Nexus to become their leader and he's "simply the greatest." I heard he wants to smack Michael Tarver's ass.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

where the fuck is everyone at?!? no one watches wrestling anymore?!?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

new_year_new_start said:


> It's only downhill from here on in with Santino crap and Diva crap.


Yeah, I hope people aren't getting their hopes up for Raw's quality to stay as it has for the whole night.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm officially naming Otunga's finisher "the flippy-flop move o' doom." I think it's supposed to be a spinebuster, but really all it looks like is some flippy flop move that apparently is supposed to be super destructive.

Any objections?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

hot_rod_piper said:


> I can only imagine the reaction HHH would get if he were to come back and destroy the Nexus.


About the same as it would be if Triple H entered the Rumble at #1 and eliminated the other 29 guys single handedly ... IWC MELTDOWN :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lol @ WWE comparing Orton and Austin now


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

Do you think this will last up until Survivor Series and have a WWE vs Nexus match? or is that too long? 

I'm thinking it's probably too long with a couple of PPV's between then and now. 

Raw damn good so far


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

7 Nexus vs 6 RAW guys at the PPV after SummerSlam, Triple H makes his return, he is the 7th RAW guy

WRONG

HEEL TURN and Nexus get the win


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

[MDB] said:


> 7 vs. 7 @ SSlam Nexus vs. John Cena, Edge, Y2J who else?


Bourne...Morrison, R Truth and Henry?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hmmm, anyone notice the similarity? edge, jericho, cena....the leader of this movement is the rock. history or at least a "war of words" with all of them... i know, i'll stop now. but now i'm thinking it's possible...maybe i'm just over thinking.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> 7 vs. 7 @ SSlam Nexus vs. John Cena, Edge, Y2J who else?


Possibly, i actually wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Nexus to attack Roberts in 3...2...1...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Seems like a damn good mag.issue to me!,More victims for Nexus!.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol if they take josh in there


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

most powerful group ever?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They're not the 'most powerful group in WWE history' that's just lies!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Shefield should definitely use the Spear, he does it 100 times better than Edge


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> lol @ WWE comparing Orton and Austin now


Why, Haven't we been doing that for a few months now


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

yes sir I am :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"I asked you a bloody question." :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Where is this Nexus thing even going :lmao
> 
> Just kill everyone atm - survivor series Nexus vs Sheamus, Edge, Cena, Jericho, Bourne maybe even add the World Strongest Man


I was thinking Cena and Co. or Nexus would just take out two of the Nexus members(hopefully Young and Slater TBH) and then the Main Event of SurSer would be Barrett, Otunga, Gabriel, Sheffield, and Tarver VS. Cena, Orton, Jericho, Edge, and Sheamus so that The Nexus and Raw could have their final battle in a 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Elimination match, just like WWF VS. The Alliance to end the Invasion.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

"uh, yes sir I am" 



:lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

"I asked you a bloody question"

English ftw :lmao


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Barrett is bloody awesome.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Most powerful group? LMAO. It's a group of rookie jobbers.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

FELLA


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oi Fellah...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

john is just sucking up to get in with the nexus


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Watch out, Barrett. You might make his nose bleed.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

oi fella!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*FELLA*


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

BEAT HIS ASS!!! BEAT HIS BLOODY ASS!!!


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

I think I'd go with the Corporate Ministry over the Nexus


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> did anyone notice, no gm announcement tonight yet?


Coles wireless aint working.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oi fella


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Nexus vs Sheamus, Edge, Cena, Jericho, Bourne, Orton


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheamus' hair looks really red tonight, or is it just me?


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes! Yes!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oi, Fella!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"Whitcha" 

:lmao*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn. Cena just brings a crowd alive. Not that it was dead in the first place.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Barrett just oozes charisma but those ears are freaking huge


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> Yes! Yes!


:lmao


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Why doesn't he change his top? If he did would the cenation implode?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Damm listen to those kids scream.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL, Sheamus got owned.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

ouch,nasty cut on Cena!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

best cena promo so far


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm marking on Wade Barrett right now like a 14-year-old girl on John Cena.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

nice cut john


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

JOHN CENA IS TURNING HEEL~


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

man I hate when cena acts so dramatic


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh boohooo I hate cheesy Cena*


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

cena controls nexus


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Teasing the heel turn, but there's no way they do it tonight now that they've teased it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

WTF WHY CUT OUT!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena Heel Turn?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Heel tease!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

teasing a heel turn lol


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I just hope that he doesn't "overcome the odds" on Nexus.

...no way would he actually try to join them....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That was actually a decent Cena promo.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

If it's that obvious, he's not going heel.

But I'm as intrigued as I've been in years.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cena heel turn!? 

Na, don't think so.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

FUCKIN' JOIN THEM!!!!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

holy fuck


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CENA'S FAKING BEING NEXUS.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

<< Vintage Sad Cena.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

lulz, pretty decent promo from cena. doubtful he will actually join Nexus though


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cena gonna beat Nexus's ass tonight lol.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cena heel turn?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cena is the third man.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"Are you quaking in your boots Josh"
"I asked you a bloody question"
yes sir i am:lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Nobody talks like the to lobster head.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow. Strong promo. Strong Raw thus far.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em? Teasin' Cena joining Nexus?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Its that the worse attempt at a mock heel turn?


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

Go jericho!


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

If you can't beat them... walk off camera and chill out backstage


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

fpalm like he's really about to join Nexus lol...how obvious can they get lol

Please don't tell me that some of you are actually believing he's turning heel...


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

ROTFLMAO.

I hate Cena.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

If you can't beat them, walk away and tease people

SERIOUS CENA. :no:


----------



## WWEDivasLover504 (Jan 11, 2006)

SJFC said:


> "Are you quaking in your boots Josh"
> "I asked you a bloody question"
> yes sir i am:lmao


that was awesome!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Cena turning heel? We have a better chance of Mark Henry beating Wade Barrett tonight...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> WTF WHY CUT OUT!!!!


*Because the promo was over?*


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

But seriously, Josh Matthew is bitch made.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

45 minutes in, and nothing bad has happened... I am praying WWE maintains this quality for the rest of the night. This is so far the best Raw of the year (imo), lets hope it remains that way


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

i'am not falling for this crap, cena is gonna turn it on the nexus again with his stupid "wont' give up attitude", he ain't joining them, it's just a tease . it probably ends with cena challengein nexus at summerslam or something


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cena Heel Turn?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Brilliant Move by WWE

-Everyone Hates Cena
-Create a NWO-like heel stable everyone loves
-Eventually put Cena in said stable
-???
-Profit!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cena is just trollin


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Cena is the third man.


Hahaha.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I just realized that Cena is tolerable in his promo when he is SERIOUS and not trying to be humorous.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

If I had a time machine I'd make sure Cena laid off the TJ Hooker repeats when he was growing up


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL. Cena's not going to join Nexus after that promo, it'd be way too obvious. Plus Nexus is about new blood making an impact and these young guys with a chip on their shoulder, how exactly does Cena fit that image?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

If you can't beat them, well, beat them anyway.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It has to be a trap for Nexus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Do we really have to wait and hour & 10 min. for "Oh hell naw I ain't gonna join!" and a FU to blackface Cena?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

cena to rap tonight!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> fpalm like he's really about to join Nexus lol...how obvious can they get lol


*But did you hear the kiddies in the crowd? They are buying it, hook line and rube.*


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Best raw of the year?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Brilliant Move by WWE
> 
> -Everyone Hates Cena
> -Create a NWO-like heel stable everyone loves
> ...


I've seen this formula used somewhere before...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Cena turning heel is a BIGTHING. No way they are going to do it after this tease. obv Swerve


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow... cena heel turn? you can't beat them... BE THEM?


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

I sense Cena has "made a phone call" to someone from the past.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Teasing a heel turn but we definitely know it isn't happening. How dumb do you think we are?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Cena is NOT turning heel.

You people are dumb if you think he is. 

He will just pretend to join them.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Santino and Kozlov or diva's segment is next, I'm willing to bet.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

When will Miz grace our screen


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Unless they start making ridiculously bright-colored Orton merchandise and it starts selling like pancakes, he's not turning.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Cena heel turn? Not happening, especially since they just teased it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Because the promo was over?*


It just cut to advert while he was still speaking to me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

And yeah, Cena isn't turning, that is a given... but I wonder what it is going to lead to. For some reason I can't see another boring Cena destroying Nexus... maybe Cena is joining someone... or a few people... leading against Nexus.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

This is gonna go two ways. One Cena is gonna act like he's joinin them and once they let their guard down at the end of the segment, he's gonna try to attack them.

Or two, he's gonna pull a CM Punk/new blood heel turn. Where he'll act like he joined them, might hang out with them for a week or two and then turn on them.

What I would like is to Cena actually just flat out turn full fledged heel and it be revealed tonight that he has been the leader all along.

We'll see by the end of the night, but i'm expectin to get the usual Super Cena instead.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena isn't turning heel. LOL


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

"If you can't beat them..." ..walk off camera and chill the fuck out back stage?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a great start to Raw. Here's to hoping that Carol Brady doesn't track down The Great Khali like a cougar in heat for a 2nd round.


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> fpalm like he's really about to join Nexus lol...how obvious can they get lol
> 
> Please don't tell me that some of you are actually believing he's turning heel...


It'd be a great swerve if he did. None of us would be expecting it after such an obvious hint


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Cena is NOT turning heel.
> 
> You people are dumb if you think he is.
> 
> He will just pretend to join them.





Just proves even the "educated fan" can be gullible in thinking Cena is going to turn heel in a random episode of RAW.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Cena is getting help from HHH tonight, i've called it.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

best raw since 2000 lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

buttchin !


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

WWE bragging about how many friends they have on facebook? Is Vince a 14 year old girl now?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Since when did Eve start getting pops??


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

alright wwe kill the momentum of the show


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

It should also be noted that its been a fantastic first 45 minutes of RAW


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Let's recap a promo we just saw 3 minutes ago. If anyone seriously thinks this is a heel turn, you're pretty clueless.


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope he does turn heel, then we will all hate him


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ugh eve is awful...come on gail kim to show up for real tonight


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Mike Hauncho said:


> Best raw of the year?


I spoke too soon. Get the bitches out of the ring and back in the fn kitchen


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

If you can't beat them, beat it to Eve Torres.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

Eve getting squashed again?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Divas to kill the buzz as usual


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Eve doesn't look good to me.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hopefully this will be the only Divas match. I think HHH will return tonight


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes Eve sexiest diva in wrestling at the moment.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

And here is where it gets crap...


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I never liked Eve.

As for Cena turning heel, won't happen like this. Cena turning heel is the biggest move in years and there's no way he'll announce it before he does it.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

ROTFLMAO

"Find your spicy side with a monster stick today"


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

This show keeps getting better.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I dunno if its been mentioned or not, but is it pretty obvious that Sheamus is going to lose his title? They kept mentioning the #1 contender will fight the WWE Champion at SummerSlam and they didn't even mention Sheamus name not once.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> buttchin !


Oh, how I wanna fuck her up her sweet chin.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Eve Vs. Maryse? Interesting, hopefully Melina returns!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow a valvet that actually wrestles in singles competition? Where the fuck is Natalya, Serena and Sorona.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

And then the show dies.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

How you like being arm candy, Dibease?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ROFLMAO TED IS A VALET NOW!~[email protected]@!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Since when did Eve start getting pops??


well she is hot.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Ted you sonbitch...get the fuck outta here!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Maryse looks alot better now that she's put on just a little weight.*


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm guessing JR's big surprise is Triple H returning to team with Cena and destroy Nexus. How exciting that would be. :sarcasm:


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

PuddleDancer said:


> best raw since 2000 lol


Hardly.

Best of 2010 SO FAR though.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Fuck working for the WWE, no one wants to back you up when randoms come in and kick the shit out of you, you'd think working for a big Wrestling promotion they'd take more care of each other


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Piss break.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

We all know Cena cut a serious promo and ruin it with one of his usual "Cena" promos and turn Superman, destroy Nexus, End of show.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh god, DiBiase with a mic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh, how I wanna fuck her up her sweet chin.


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god Ted Jr. on commentary. Way to make a divas match even worse.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hahaha, ted has that mini million dollar laugh.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

SJFC said:


> When will Miz grace our screen


I hope that his promo is the main event and he comes out to pyro lasting at least 30 seconds with women gyrating on him while he walks down the ramp. I know I sound like it but I'm not joking. That would actually make me watch Raw instead of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia reruns.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena is going to be a sleeper agent in nexus. And when everything is on the line cena will run down to the ring and hit barrett in the head with the belt...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why does Maryse literally look like she has plastic tits, just like a barbie doll.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Ugh, Maryse v Eve? I thought this shit was over.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

No way Cena will turn but i'm now intrigued to see what is going to happen when he goes down to the ring to meet Nexus. Surely a group of people to come down and attack Nexus?


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

KH Diplomats said:


> We all know Cena cut a serious promo and ruin it with one of his usual "Cena" promos and turn Superman, destroy Nexus, End of show.


Yeah that sounds about right.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ted said this is a no. 1 Contender's match.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh god...

Can Ted get any worse? He sounds so bland. Maybe even blander than Cole...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, wtf???


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

Shut up Ted you douche. These matches are so slow.. ...


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Maryse.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ted talking about Kroger and Dollar General what a pimp


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

"Just like John Morrison and the rest of this...WWE..."

Luckily the match ended and Ted had to stop talking.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JoMo needs to keep his hair like that all the time.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

why isnt morrison wearing a shirt?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

epic miss


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Starship Botch


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

and he misses it again. ffs get a new finisher John.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes JoMo!!!!! He got a great cheer!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

star ship pain, name still makes me giggle.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lawl, heel cheated out of a match.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Well that was... odd.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Morrison looks like a little girl.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

ted should have paid off the ref


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

He always misses it.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

retribution for what? :|


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God how long has it been since Morrison's hit Starship Pain correctly?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Drew McIntyre called, Morrison. He wants his look back.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Worst starship pain ever. You could basically call that a botch.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Morrison misses with his finisher yet again

Doing starship paint after a brawl is pretty retarded to see lol


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The ladies love Morrison.

Some chick was screaming like a little bitch.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

thought that was shawn micheals for a sec


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Well at least it was done quickly.


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice hair morrison.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

John Morrison's finisher, much like his speaking abilities, misses more often than hits.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:no:

And Morrison BARELY hits Starship Pain once again.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Are you fucking kidding me?! He botched the fuck outta that SSP! And you people dog Miz???? Get the fuck outta here...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Fucking hell JoMo, he nearly took his own head off with that, he needs a new finisher


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

John Morrison you will be living in the shadow of The Miz forever get used to it buddy.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Ted DeBiase is supposed to be rich, but his suit looks like it was salvaged from The Salvation Army...


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

No King, he did not hit it perfectly.


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

I honestly can't remember the last time I saw Morrison hit starship pain properly... he seems to just hit his head on them


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Eve still the No. 1 Contender.........


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

He always misses with that damn move.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

They should call the feud between Morrison, Dibiase and Maryse the botchspot.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just tuned into raw. Anyone kind enough to post a 1st hour summary?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

It is just a bit too predictable.. at least they didn't give him a mic to amplify the error.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

All JoMo has to do is move the other further back to hit Starship correctly, but they're always right up against the turnbuckle


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Why can Morrison put the guy farther and ACTUALLY hits the Starship Pain? Damn...


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

At least they got that out of the way pretty quickly.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

I hope everyone who called Morrison the next Shawn Michaels are hanging there heads in shame.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> Why does Maryse literally look like she has plastic tits, just like a barbie doll.


Everything about the women looks like a Barbie doll


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

idk why he doesnt just pull them away from the corner a little,
then he wouldnt miss them.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lobsteeerrr head, too many limes too many limeessss
ohhhhhhhhhhh 
is next =)


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

"He hits it perfectly.." I'm so sick of King. Can you imagine 2005 Mike Tenay with 2010 Jerry Lawler?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

went to make a sandwich and a scone (Wade puts me in the English mood) looks like I managed to survive my time away during a diva match

Sh1ts doubley awesome in this hour :yum:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

percy watson, dude is a nut ball.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

UHH does this mean eve is the god damn number 1 contender AGAIN!!!!!

god damn what did gail kim do to deserve this


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

So when this NXT season ends, do the new NXT guys show up like some kind of nWo Wolfpac ripoff?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Has Morrison ever landed that? lol


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah Starship Pain has gotten pretty sloppy now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Just tuned into raw. Anyone kind enough to post a 1st hour summary?


awesome triple threat match which orton won
nexus beat down jericho and edge


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

If Cena turns heel tonight I will quit watching wrestling for the rest of my life.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Hollywood Johnson said:


> I hope everyone who called Morrison the next Shawn Michaels are hanging there heads in shame.


I'll admit...I am.


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

Seen a few people mention there's supposed to be a big surprise tonight. Where has this information come from? Sorry if its already been said, cant be bothered reading the whole thread


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Has JoMo ever managed to hit SSP correctly?

Lawler shut the fuck up and retire!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

No Sheamus no! Stay in your locker room and don#t come out. You'll only get your ass kicked by Nexus. Not fun for a mark to watch!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Just tuned into raw. Anyone kind enough to post a 1st hour summary?


you have missed the best first hour of raw in the past 3 years


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

morrison reminds me of the guy that plays Jacob in the twilight series. he even likes to keep his shirt off.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> John Morrison you will be living in the shadow of The Miz forever get used to it buddy.





The new Jannetty lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> god damn what did gail kim do to deserve this


She went to TNA and isn't a slutty looking blond


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

John, for the love of god, just hit your finisher successfully ONE TIME!!! It doesn't take a fucking genius to realize that you're positioning wrestlers too close for Starship Pain.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Morrison looks like a little girl.


did somebody say little girl


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Morrison should go back to using the Moonlight Drive?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Just tuned into raw. Anyone kind enough to post a 1st hour summary?


well we can post it but you just missed the best hour of raw in about 5 years...

orton faced y2j n edge in a #1 contender man, he won, amazing match, nexus beat the hell outta edge n y2j

cena gave a tease heel turn promo

and morrison just beat the shit outta dibiase


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Morrison's finisher is pathetic, that looked like it hurt him more than Dibiase.


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

Maynard says Chew


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

ChrisBooth83 said:


> Seen a few people mention there's supposed to be a big surprise tonight. Where has this information come from? Sorry if its already been said, cant be bothered reading the whole thread


JR posted it on twitter.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Everything about the women looks like a Barbie doll


Yeah but they looked especially plastic tonight lol.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Great first hour of RAW if you forget the nothingness of the womens nonsense


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Cynic said:


> So when this NXT season ends, do the new NXT guys show up like some kind of nWo Wolfpac ripoff?


No. They show up to Curt Hennig's old "I Hate Rap" song.






EDIT: Sorry, Curt McGillicutty.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

If Morrison was in more segments like that I could _tolerate_ him more. No talking just right to business. (hit the finisher next time though dude)


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

We need to have Lawler as the heel commentator that was better then this pussy character he has. and Michael Cole.. well I still wonder why he is still commentating


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The surprise is Cena is joining Nexus, at least that's what they've implied so far, but I doubt it somehow.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's comes the Celtic Warrior!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh God...fpalm


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Slam_It said:


> Just tuned into raw. Anyone kind enough to post a 1st hour summary?


- Orton/Jericho/Edge, Orton pins Edge to become #1 contender at Summerslam.
- Edge calls out Jericho after the match, he says their rivalry has to end, both say they're gonna work along side Nexus.
- Nexus show up, beat down Edge and then Jericho
- Sheamus trys to talk to Barrett backstage but is ignored.
- Cena cuts a promo, says "if you can't beat em" then walks away.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Morrison nearly knocked himself the fuck out with that SSP, he needs a new move fast, he gets whiplash everytime he tries it


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

This should be interesting...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

If Cena does some kinda heelish/cowardly turn with Nexus, I think it's gonna be a setup for a double cross.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Sheamus!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

TOO MANY LIMES! TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

SHEAMUS is a great man.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Just tuned into raw. Anyone kind enough to post a 1st hour summary?


You missed a great no.1 contenders match between Orton Jericho and Edge. Really good match about 20 mins (adds included).
Orton got the pin, Edge flipped and called Jericho back out said they nedded ot settle thier 11 year history now, Jericho agreed, Nexus came out beat the crap out of both of them after Jericho claimed he was responsible for what they've acheived.
Sheamus offered Barrett and proposition but we didn't get to hear it and Cena said he's coming out to talk to Nexus implying he was going to join them because he's all sad and depressed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SSSSSSHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> awesome triple threat match which orton won
> nexus beat down jericho and edge


Thanks.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

damn good opening hour to Raw. Best in sometime.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Orite fella.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's the Champ, FELLA!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

The way wwe shows there website and the pictures they never look like it

ITS THE SHAME FOR FAME LOBSTER HEADDD TO MANY LIMES OHHH


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

Let's go sheamus!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheamus to lose his title now. Calling it


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Here comes the white pal guy down to the ring haha


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

TOO MANY PIES, TOO MANY PIES!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

God the Mayonaise signs are unreal, way to make your main champ look silly.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

WWE universe is retarded. As Roberts said 'your wwe champion' this girl raised her Cena sign then he says Sheamus and the sign goes down


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

SHEAMUS!!!!!!!!!

I'm digging this guy big time


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol 'he almost got some colour in his face' haha!


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Can somebody please post again the TOO MANY LIMES photo again? That was HILARIOUS!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OI! FELLA!

I'TS A SHAMEFUL THING, LOBSTER HEAD!

TOO MANY LIMES, TOO MANY LIMES!

:lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i'm seriously going to listen to his song for the next awesome pic/gif


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

sheamus gets beat down, then MIZ cashes in...?


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

down_nola said:


> JR posted it on twitter.


Ah right. Thanks, suppose i better stay awake to see what it is..better be worth it


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

A turd time


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"a turd time" 


:lmao*


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Flewke.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> ROTFLMAO
> 
> "Find your spicy side with a monster stick today"


At least it's not as suggestive as the old "Juicy Fruit" slogan:

Take a sniff
Pull it out
The taste is gonna move ya
when you pop it in your mouth.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Sheamus just said he beat Cena a "turd time".


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

"a turd time..."


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

he beat him for a turd time. he even said it


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Just proves even the "educated fan" can be gullible in thinking Cena is going to turn heel in a random episode of RAW.


The first show after a PPV isn't random it's very important and sets the tone for the next four weeks.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

he clearly said: "a turd time" there lol.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Sheamus beat Cena a turd time without pinning him. So dominate.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sheamus reminds me of PaulyD from Jersey Shore with that hair.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Let's see what the running Human Jar of Mayonnaise has to say!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Backa tha line, fella! 

*OI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

This show has been excellent.

Bring on Miz on this segment.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

for the TURD time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't believe an hour has passed already......


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *"a turd time"
> 
> 
> :lmao*


:lmao


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Did Sheamus just say a third time a "Turd" time haha


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Y'know, I actually love Shéamus. Especially his brilliant shit-eating grin.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

"Now I've beaten him a turd time" 

I love the fact he doesn't try to play down his accent


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

you know, that was a decent first hour to RAW


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

could the miz be the leader of NXT!?!?!?


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?! He botched the fuck outta that SSP! And you people dog Miz???? Get the fuck outta here...


John may have botched with SSP several times but he still can outwrestle the Miz.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why do they zoom so close onto Sheamus' ugly mug


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

As of Tonice haha


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Sheamus reminds me of PaulyD from Jersey Shore with that hair.


...or Darren Young from the past.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

why is this guy the only one who hasn't been beat down -_-


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

So... Sheamus is gonna get his assed kicked by Nexus...


Oh wait... Miz.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Kanes pyro should explode now


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh what!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> could the miz be the leader of NXT!?!?!?


Already a thread on that... Interesting by the way


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

YES ITS MIZ


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

What's with the mizz conspiracy?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

AWEEESOME.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

oh man miz, watch the forums flood. haha


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HOLY FUCK.....


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn, the first hour summaries sound really good. (Gave Reps for those that helped me out of course)

Woohoo! It's the Miz!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Miz!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i love the miz, but here come cole to suck his cock


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Miz is gonna lose. Nexus will beat his ass.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz is not cashing in.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

I CAME TO PLAY!!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

say goodbye to the good old days!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

This Raw just got AWWWEESOME


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The Miz and Sheamus, interesting

But yeah don't cash in tonight, please  also please don't say WWE again Sheamus, it's painfully funny


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

MIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MIZ!!!!! Two of the best parts of RAW in the ring right now.:agree:


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Fucking hell Sheamus wants to have a longer reign than Sanmartino :lmao


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Cole sucking Miz dick.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

In the words of santino "cole has reached the point of organism"


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

The MIZ to put some color to his money in the bank....


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh crap, it's the Miz. Yay (sarcasm) I hope Nexus gets him next....


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ the RED briefcase


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Wow the United States title looks worthless atm.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Will Miz design his briefcase ala RVD and Mr. Kennedy?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Y'know, I posted that comment about Shéamus' shit-eating grin before reading all the "turd time" posts. But it makes me look rather pithy now. Excellent.


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

The miz sucks asssss


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

is the miz turning face?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

FELLA


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Miz Irish Accent <3


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh yeah Miz, Sheamus is scared of you and your chicken legs.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

thats a big briefcase.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The kids are cheering the miz whats going on?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Mizzy's Sheamus impression was spot on.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"I'll be watching you"

From the bathroom.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Miz face turn? Plz no.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao Miz owning Shame-ass!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I want Miz to come out and say he is cashing in at WrestleMania

He doesn't need to cash in at Mania, just run with that thought for a couple of months


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

look at The Miz making fun of Sheamus, gotta freakin love it...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wow miz iz moking him.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Lobster head is not amused.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Talking like a tough guy FELLA! :lmao:


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I think RKO v. Miz could be awesome somewhere down the line. Miz's irish accent was hilarious btw.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

AWESOME IMPRESSION FELLA!! LOLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz should keep the briefcase for a long time.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I guarantee Miz is going to fail his MITB cash-in

Especially after all this


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

So Miz, what did you bring for lunch today?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

The Miz just owned Sheamus!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

ill be watching you :lmao


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Quoting The Police. 

AWESOME.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did Miz just quote Sting?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wow miz was amazing on the mic...FUCK HERE IS THE GM NOISE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh fuck


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

celebrity stalker. hahahaha...and there's the gm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wow sheamus, got pist.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Did Sheamus have a bitchfit?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Scrap the U.S title if they wont even use it anymore! 

Also good impression :lmao 

Uh oh "I have a email - I quote"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Miz is fucking godly, and that GM beep makes me LOL every single time.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

the police quote lmao.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

did he just quote Every breath you take? :lol:


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Lol that laptop sure sucks a lot of electricity...


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Damn that email alert. I always think I got a text.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Such an awesome promo.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish the briefcase wasn't orange.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

YOU'RE NOTHIN'


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

lmao i love whem michael cole is like may i get your attention everyone boo's


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

I am not a fan of Miz's wrestling skills, but I have to say I'm pleased he got the breifcase. He's worked really hard over the last couple of years so it's nice to see it rewarded.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

damn the gm types fast


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ha, so fuck you Miz.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

And there's the infamous email.


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

YOU'RE NOTHING!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

BOURNE!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The GM texting/e-mails have begun!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

LITTAL EVAN BOOOURNE


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I am so smart.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sheamus to kill Bourne for the 1849810749823th time


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Sheamus to squash Bourne.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o gee, sheamus should be so worried.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao oh please


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Are you fucking kidding me?? How many fucking times are they gonna job Bourne to Sheamus...:no:


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I bet he says "And I quote" :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha. Shéamus joined in on the "what" chant.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here comes Evan to get squashed most likely.....


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

miz quoted drake yesterday and the police tonight lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ummmmmmmmmmmmm.... where's Bourne?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Is Bourne dead again?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOLL. Bourne taking a loss.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Vintage Counter-1
E-Mail Counter-1


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Why is Sheamus so upset about fighting Evan Bourne?


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

the ref had a nice entrance there.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Is Bourne on the shitter?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

hot_rod_piper said:


> Damn that email alert. I always think I got a text.


lol. I thought the beep was someone getting a time out in my stream.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

yea tape up bitch


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

...Uh was Bourne not ready?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

wow the ref has his own theme


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

bourne fumbling with the wrist tape. lol


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

FUCK I got so excited for about 3 seconds that I choked on my water, really thought Triple H's music was going to hit. 

Can't stand him, but for an odd reason the month I've been very excited for any opportunity where I think he might return

EDIT: No famous catchphrase from the GM?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Man, Miz should get involved in this match, setting up a Miz/Bourne feud for the US Title.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Did any else laugh when the referee came out to Bourne's music


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Was Evan smoking in the back? Took him forever to get out there.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd rather see Cena and Triple H going against each other every day for the next 10 years for the WWE Championship than have Miz and Sheamus become the new "Faces of the WWE".


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

hot_rod_piper said:


> Damn that email alert. I always think I got a text.


lol same I just looked at my phone


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

Lets go Sheamus! Duh duh duh-duh-duh.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

BORNE STOLE RANDYS WRIST TAPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats where it went


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Bourne was in the shower when his music hit.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Is this a title match or not?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Apparently Bourne's new gimmick is that he's unprepared for matches.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Bourne wasn't even ready LOL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

evan was blazing one and then is like, woops match time.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

whatever happened to the GM quoting people?


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

lol what was going on with Bourne then?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Miz is so gonna cash in after this epic Evan Bourne beat down :no:


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Hopefully this will be a decent match, Bourne has been getting a good push lately, would hate to see him squashed


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Why is Sheamus scared of fighting Evan Bourne? What a pussy. So much for the Irish Tough Guy gimmick.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

iMac said:


> Man, Miz should get involved in this match, setting up a Miz/Bourne feud for the US Title.


I can see that happening, bourne with the us tittle would be awesome. Basically killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

My dad was watching RAW with me for a while (first time in a year). When he heard Bourne's music hit he was expecting a 7 foot guy or something, instead he saw a 5'6 midget. So he laughed and left.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I think _iMac _should post more

Just so I can see that sig


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I will not be happy if Sheamus loses to Bourne AND Miz in one night, I may just combust.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

There's no way Miz is cashing in anytime soon, he needs built up a bit more imo.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I guess they didn't warn Evan lol


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Well duh, obviously they had to act like it wasn't planned and the GM made the match on the spot - hence why Evan wasn't ready.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

VRsick said:


> whatever happened to the GM quoting people?


Maybe that'll happen in the next email. Last week only had one Piper quote despite their being several emails.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

Is The Miz's new gimmick "The Song Quoter"??? He quoted Drake last night as well.

Oh, and LMAO, how is Sheamus going to be weakened by Evan Bourne??


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

The ref got the biggest pop of the night, Bourne must have been on the shitter


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

This RAW has been great so far, let's see how the second half goes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

StarCraft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

sick starcraft trailer


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

Shouldn't a wrestler always be prepared to wrestle cause we know how crazy wwe where matches can happen at any time.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> There's no way Miz is cashing in anytime soon, he needs built up a bit more imo.


I don't get these posts, The Miz is over he doesn't need built


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

Go get some cereal


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn I want a Starcraft Trailer


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Can someone tell me why the fuck Sheamus was shitting himself about Even Bourne, he should be eating guys like him for breakfast anyway

He is the Celtic Warrior


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

radiatedrich said:


> Why is Sheamus scared of fighting Evan Bourne? What a pussy. So much for the Irish Tough Guy gimmick.


Well, he was in a Steel Cage match less than 24 hours ago ... he should be beat up, bruised and even exhausted (kafaybe and literally)

So kafaybe a heel will almost always react in a similar way.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

ajp82 said:


> lol what was going on with Bourne then?


Kayfabe kids.
GM calls an impromptu match that Sheamus didn't know about so if Bourne ran out all ready to go it'd be a little suss.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

the-gaffer said:


> Can someone tell me why the fuck Sheamus was shitting himself about Even Bourne, he should be eating guys like him for breakfast anyway
> 
> He is the Celtic Warrior


He is worried that Miz might take advantage.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

v1mattitude said:


> Shouldn't a wrestler always be prepared to wrestle cause we know how crazy wwe where matches can happen at any time.


I lkie the fact Bourne wasn't ready to go, makes it seem more chaotic which is the one thing I _really_ miss from the Attitude Era.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Damn I want a Starcraft Trailer


Been a Starcraft advert in most the ad breaks on SkySports tonight


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

The Miz is one of the most over guys in the entire company, he is one guy who doesn't need building up, he will never be the main guy long term but he is a natural replacement for Jericho


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Miz stroking the Briefcase like a Bond supervillain petting a cat.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been enjoying the unusual amount of heel-on-heel tension tonight.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

:lmao at Miz stroking the case like a lap dog


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

lol @ miz stroking the case like Dr. Evil's cat


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Bourne to suffer from White Poisoning after this match!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Vegeta4000 said:


> I think _iMac _should post more
> 
> Just so I can see that sig


Not for my awesome posts then?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> The Miz is one of the most over guys in the entire company, he is one guy who doesn't need building up, he will never be the main guy long term but he is a natural replacement for Jericho


Miz can't lace Jericho's boots. Jericho is not all mouth like the Miz, he actually has great matches, too.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

tommo010 said:


> Been a Starcraft advert in most the ad breaks on SkySports tonight


Now I regret turning over to Sky Sports news to hear Joe Cole has moved for the 50th time tonight

Thanks I'll pay attention


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Randy Orton is the 2nd highest trending topic on Twitter at the moment. :shocked:


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheamus puts HHH out of action for months yet gets his butt whupped by Evan Bourne?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> He is worried that Miz might take advantage.


Take advantage of what though? he should be squashing guys like Bourne (Kayfabe thinking of course)


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

jjapples said:


> Kayfabe kids.
> GM calls an impromptu match that Sheamus didn't know about so if Bourne ran out all ready to go it'd be a little suss.


Not so sure, he didn't even have his tights tied up. Nice attention to detail if it was planned though


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Have to admit been pretty good RAW so far.


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao Miz stroking the Briefcase like a Bond supervillain petting a cat.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

If Bourne wins, does he become WWE champion?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i guess it wouldnt be raw without a bourne squash


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

Damn this is running a bit long for a squash match lol


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Miz, gtf behind that announce table and show Jerry how its done!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> Randy Orton is the 2nd highest trending topic on Twitter at the moment. :shocked:


Fuck Sake you just know whats gonna be on one of those "Did You Know" segments after the next break


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

What's in that big lunchbox the Miz has? Legos??


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Sheamus needs to do Slim Jim commercials.

"Snap into a Slim Jim - ooooooiy, fella!"


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

loved that powerslam!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

iMac said:


> Not for my awesome posts then?


Aha I guess your posts will have to do, hate people with millions of credits though

Makes me feel less important 

*queue the you are not important* responses  

Bournes body is fucked I swear such a weird physique


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

If Miz was smart, he would attack Sheamus from behind with a chair, beat the hell out of him and then cash in.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Derek
> Miz stroking the Briefcase like a Bond supervillain petting a cat.


Classic I was thinking along the same lines although I was thinking he looked like the bad guy from Inspector Gadget


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wow crazy kick by evan!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

SabresBuffalo said:


> If Bourne wins, does he become WWE champion?


In much the same way that if I wear a flag pin, I become president.

Actually, that's kinda how it works. :side:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

A Miz/Bourne Us Title feud would be great!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheamus should steal Miz' case and hide it so he can never cash in


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice match.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

dawgs101 said:


> Well, he was in a Steel Cage match less than 24 hours ago ... he should be beat up, bruised and even exhausted (kafaybe and literally)
> 
> So kafaybe a heel will almost always react in a similar way.


That would be a good point if he was going up against someone legit. But Bourne? A monster/tough guy heel like Sheamus should see Evan Bourne as nothing more than a joke.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Tell you the truth, really good match this one...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

I guess Miz isn't hungry today, he certainly hasn't opened his lunchbox yet!


Ending To This Match: Sheamus beats Bourne and then runs away, followed by The Miz beating down Bourne in frustration, setting up a Bourne/Miz US Title/MITB Briefcase match. :agree:


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Miz never misses an opportunity to pout, he looks like Victoria Beckham


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Well we are 15 minutes into the second hour and this Raw is STILL good. GJ WWE so far


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

He's feeling froggy? Wrong move, King.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

damn, this match is much better then what I expected it to be.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bourne hit the camera lol!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL at Bourne bouncing off the camera.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

touch of the grabriel heinze their lol


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

SatanX said:


> Tell you the truth, really good match this one...


_Especially_ good for a televised match.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE BRO KICK!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone notice that all the young future stars WWE are pushing at the moment got their start on ECW (Sheamus, Evan Bourne, The Miz, CM Punk) etc...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Was a fun match while it lasted.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> Classic I was thinking along the same lines although I was thinking he looked like the bad guy from Inspector Gadget


_
Next Time Sheamus, Next Time!!!_


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I've a feeling that "The Miz" is going to be the first to cash in the case and lose. Not tonight though.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lmfao, Bourne hit the camera.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

HERE WE GO


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

YESSSSSSS HE'S GONNA DO IT!!!!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

:lmao what the fuck is Miz doing with Mark Henrys lunchbox


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

OMG MIZ IS HE CASHING IN OMG DONT FAIL


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

NOT YET DAMMIT!!!!!!!! WAIT!!!!!!! DON'T DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

cash it in chants


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Raw tonight has been pretty damn good.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheamus is the winner, naturally....Miz still won't cash in, he's just teasing!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

As usual Bourne selling quite good all the beat downs... Let's go MIz!!!!! Make him "whiter"...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

DO IT DO IT MIZ!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HE'S CASHING IN!


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

damn, right on contact.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

CASH IT IN FUCK YES


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

nexus will come out and attack sheamus. miz cashes in...miz vs orton at summerslam. edge, jericho, cena, jericho and sheamus vs nexus at summerslam. im calling it right now. hhh returns at summerslam to either help cenas team or heel turn and help nexus.


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

nexus invade now


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

DONT CASH IT IN


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

oh shit!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

OH FUCK!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

come on miz!!!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

WHHHHHAAAAAAAATT!!!!!!!!


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Miz first guy not to win


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG no way


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

HOLY FUCK!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Holy shit!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Already? Really, WWE? Really?


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

this is the best Raw in the past 3 years


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

hrms hes so gonna lose.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

YEAAAAAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

hes doing it


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Miz has made a huge mistake!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

oh my god


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

OMG DONT FAIL DONT FAIL


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

OH SNAP! IT'S ON!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cole is marking the fuck out.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No fuckin way, oh how the championships have gone to shit! R-Truth?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

fuck off zookeeper FFS


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth?

Miz changed his mind.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Aw fuck off R-Truth, seriously.


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

FUCK YOU R-TRUTH!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMFAO


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy Crap!!!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

WTF R-truth!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And R-Truth ruins the IWC's dream.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

great, r-truth ruined it -_- booooooo


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wtf the zookeeper...come on fuck no
seriously r truth!!! come on, that was god damn i was marking their marking hard wtf!!!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank fuck for that!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Why the hell does R-Truth have to interrupt shit???


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

are u fucking kidding me... are u fucking kidding me.. are you serious? R Trtuh?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

OH god thank you Truth, it's way to soon for him now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

oh shit r truth!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Damnit! I was hoping for some mind games, Miz running in and hitting the SCF during random times for some months then grabbing the case and dipping out.

wtf, Truth? uggghhhhh Why didn't McGruber kill him properly?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

f r-truth. wow i'm shock the crowd got so pumped by the miz winning


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Best Raw of the year.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Actually I'm glad it's not going to be used tonight. I'm sick of it being turned in so quickly.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I hate R-Truth.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the bell never rung. UGH. LAME.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

God damn it, another segment ruined by R-Truth.

Awesome, awesome tease though.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

the hell? defiantly wasn't expecting Truth.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE ZOOKEEPAH RETURNZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a fucking awesome Raw.

Holy crap.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Next time I see a zookeeper I am kicking his ass.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Well that was rude of the WWE :[


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn, crazy night so far.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hope Miz has learned from this premature cashing in.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

lol the Wiz is epic lame.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn, fuck you R-Truth.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice little tease by almost seeing Miz as the new WWE champ!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

God, R Truth. ****


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

I JUST MARKED THE FUCK OUT!!!! too bad Miz didn't get to cash it in, and did you hear that crowd reaction???


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I never thought I'd be glad to see TAH ZOOKEEEPAHH!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

R-Truth wants the US Title!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

FUCKING R TRUTH


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank God for R-Truth...
Please don't screw you chance Miz...


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn you R-Truth, you untalented man!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd was absolutely behind The Miz there.*


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

miz vs truth for the case? 

NO THANKS!

DAmn I was marking hard just now too oh well


Oh well at least it's booked as if Miz would be champion right now.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Stupid Ass Zookeepah mind your own business!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This Raw has been better than MITB yesterday quite honestly...


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I was goin crazy! Stupid ass R Truth.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is Miz supposed to be a heel or face right now?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice tease


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah The Miz isn't over everybody. Hence the whole crowd popping like crazy. That had my heart in my mouth!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

this is why people hate R-Truth. Some of you wanted to know why, now you know.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

:lmao The Zookeeper IMO doing The Miz a favour

Hopefully though they don't continue with the rivalry as I swear Miz only faces him for the US


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Truth sucks for that 
The crowd was behind Miz
It wouldve been epic
Oh well that's cool because hopefully Shemus keeps it longer.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

so r truth takin the us title back?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

That was a pretty good tease, nicely done.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Glad that didn't happen need the shock value back in the money in the bank being cashed in its getting very predictable when edge did it the first two times it was mark out moment and cm punk 1st one most of the others are very predictable.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

R TRUTH KNOW YOUR ROLE AND GET THE FUCK OUT MY GOD SO PISSED


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

before R-Truth appearance i thought Miz would be the first to lose his match, so happy that did'nt happen.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Miz Marks getting cockteased!!!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> wtf the zookeeper...come on fuck no
> seriously r truth!!! come on, that was god damn i was marking their marking hard wtf!!!


I don't understand why everyone is suddenly calling R-Truth "the zookeeper". Someone kind enough to shed a little light on that for me?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

so much for the people who say Miz can't play a face btw. He would do fine in that role. Crowd loves him here and they loved him when he played a face on FCW a few weeks back. Haters fuck off.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The fans are gonna turn miz face


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm actually pretty relieved. I was afraid he was gonna cash in and lose.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

R-TRUTH is a little bitch!#%!#%, the crowd wanted it to happen but then r-truth and his stupid music had to come out.........


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit!

God, I swear I must've almost came when Miz started to cash in.


Great tease by WWE there.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Now THAT'S a tease.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Truth better not get that case.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I call they are using a new creative team - that or someone told McMahon to up the game


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

premature ejacu-cashin


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah The Miz needs built my arse, He was over as fuck. did I actually hear Boos when Truths music hit?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MysticRVD said:


> Already? Really, WWE? Really?


*No... *


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> this is why people hate R-Truth. Some of you wanted to know why, now you know.


You mean he went out there and did something he was scripted to do???

*THAT BASTARD!!!*


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

holy fuck...the amount of marking, and miz hate there was fucking sick...btw i FUCKING HATE R-TRUTH!!!

GOD DAMN THE [email protected]!!


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you R-truth!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

The crowd was just cheering for the money in the bank being cashed in, it could have been anyone in place of miz, i like miz dont get me wrong just saying any heel would have been cheered regardless.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> The fans are gonna turn miz face


Just like what happened to Austin and Rock. Tells you just how naturally charismatic Miz is.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Obviously Miz didn't cash in, he needs to have it for a long while.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

so who is writing raw tonight? not the normal creative team.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

R-Truth just ruins segments

It's what he does! :lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

haha @ r-truth


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

That was really good booking. I don't like R-Truth but if anyone else was in that role I'd have no complaints. Good tease and Raw so far


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> And R-Truth ruins the IWC's dream.


Not mine, I want Miz to wait a long, long time before cashing in. In fact, I think he should cash in at next years MITB PPV


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

That was fucking lame. They were easing Miz into face mode and that would have been fucking awesome. And then they fuck shit up with R-truth.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol, I may be the only person here happy to see R-Truth then. Sheamus would of won anyway :]


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

The Miz is great entertainment. He reminds me so much of a talented Mr. Kennedy.


----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

WWETopTen said:


> Is Miz supposed to be a heel or face right now?



Miz can be either, just like orton.

Want those two to be feuding for the title so bad right now.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

That was one hell of a Skull Crushing Finale, heard that go "Crunch!". The Miz better take his time until he cashes in, that was such a great tease.


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

It's okay,Sheamus still woulda kicked the fella's ass


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Glad he didn't cash in. He should do like Edge. Wait almost an entire year and ease into the main-event scene.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You mean he went out there and did something he was scripted to do???
> 
> *THAT BASTARD!!!*


Yeah that son of a bitch! What a buzz kill


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

I guess this means R-Truth's injury has healed.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, Miz turning Face and R-Truth turning whatever... heel? Non value add WWE, Thanks,...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The Miz got a Randy Orton sized reaction when he cashed in.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

k kwik ruined it. he just killed the moment. just him being out there in a title match storyline just sucks. although, it probably means miz will lose the US title, then eventually cash in the clifford the big red dog's suitcase.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nearly 1.5 hours of Raw and its been really good. Lets hope we have a big finish.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

That was sooooo obvious Miz wasn't gonna win. Sheamus practically lay there dead for 10 minutes and Miz didn't even pin him!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> so much for the people who say Miz can't play a face btw. He would do fine in that role. Crowd loves him here and they loved him when he played a face on FCW a few weeks back. Haters fuck off.


Well they did cheer Swagger when he cashed in MITB so maybe it's more who's he's facing and the idea of a title change more then the Miz being over as a face.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Zookeepah go back to the Zoo and tame animals you don't belong here.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Poor Miz, crying like a little bitch!!!


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You mean he went out there and did something he was scripted to do???
> 
> *THAT BASTARD!!!*


People just LOVE to be on the Miz dick on here. The WHOLE show is scripted, don't take it seriously.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

One year contract? I guess that means no MitB at WM anymore?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Intense Miz is fucking golden.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

the miz is indeed awesome


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> Yeah The Miz needs built my arse, He was over as fuck. did I actually hear Boos when Truths music hit?


Did you? I didnt hear any reaction at all! Damn R-Truth!! Awesome Raw so far


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Miz looked like he was about to cry. :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

That was a vicious awesome. I like.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought R-truth blew up a while back lol


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

did he say he had cena beat?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Apostle Lukes said:


> Glad he didn't cash in. He should do like Edge. Wait almost an entire year and ease into the main-event scene.


Yeah they need to build him up properly. I wulnd't buy him beating Orton at SS to retain at the moment so unless they're giving him a short coward-style reign, they need to hold off for a while.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SummerSlam recall?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Miz is starting to reach a new level of brilliance now that he's mixing seriousness with humor so effortlessly.

Cena should take notes.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Were on the Highway to Hell!

Great build up and feud


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ministry Undertaker ftw!


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

zomg austin said crap


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Austin and Taker


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

From Undertaker vs. Austin to Randy Orton vs. Sheamus? LOL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

why was austin all covered in glitter during that summerslam match?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

even the logo on the old WWF belt was blured out FFS


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Must be weird for younger fans to see a heel Undertaker.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

epic legdrop from taker!


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

No Highway to Hell music?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice Recall!!


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

got goosebumps watching the Summerslam Recall just now.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

No way, they can't be doing this, give the midcard some time


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Taker austin highlights this raw just keeps getting better


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

this raw is on the top 10 in the last 5yrs.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Anybody who says Miz isn't Main Event material should watch that last segment, how the crowd reacted to Miz cashing in, and Miz's interview just now, then fuck off.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well they did cheer Swagger when he cashed in MITB so maybe it's more who's he's facing and the idea of a title change more then the Miz being over as a face.


He had the crowd laughing at his jokes. They like him.

I'm not discounting the fact that a title match and a good heel champion attracts pops though. Sheamus got big booes tonight. And in Swaggers case, Jericho is Jericho.

But I don't think thats 100% of the reasoning.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Gail Kim has officially been reduced to slut status.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gail & Bellas sighting, having a giggle backstage.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The Bella Twins are FELLAS.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Now there's hardly any guest hosts there's nothing for the Bellas to do.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Vince is serious about making SummerSlam look like the #2 PPV.


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

Hit 'em Sheamus


----------



## Heartbreak Hitman (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been pretty harsh towards Miz but, I gotta admit that I'm really starting to like the guy. That whole segment with Sheamus was great.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol was Orton stalking the divas?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

At least that will give some color to Sheamus...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

This was without a doubt for me The Undertakers best period in his career


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Sheamus almost went Mel Gibson on the divas.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KnowYourRole said:


> Must be weird for younger fans to see a heel Undertaker.


Taker wasn't really heel there.. he was a tweener... at Judgment Day that year was when he really turned heel.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sphynxx said:


> Sheamus almost went Mel Gibson on the divas.


:lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Kick stale faces head off Sheamus.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cena definatly not gonna join them. With King saying that he pretty much just confirmed it.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Everything about this Raw has been so good. Too many adverts?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Gail Kim has become a whore

Also I like how they have used Sheamus as champion a lot tonight, before he rarely got a moment of notice - has all come together to make an awesome show so far


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Orton lurking in the shadows watching the Diva's

Gotta love it :lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Lol was Orton stalking the divas?


that was batista's favorite hide out.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Cena wont join the Nexus, i hope he doesnt! He will ruin them.


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

I know how Orton's characters meant to act, but seriously, does he have to be that damn boring...his voice almost puts me to sleep


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Kick stale faces head off Sheamus.


lol like that pussy could beat orton twice.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I dont think cena is going to join them its a tease like the miz cashing in until fucking truth


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cena to help in the beatdown of Henry. Calling it.

I'm getting a huge jizz overload of Sheamus tonight, he's been in three seperate segments, as oppose to 3 minutes last week lol.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Orton was about to strike a move up their pussy.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Gail Kim has officially been reduced to slut status.


She should really be feuding with Alicia though, it's atrocious...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

poor rey, you forgot your straw. lol


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The fact that King mentioned it definitely means Cena is NOT turning heel


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

v1mattitude said:


> I know how Orton's characters meant to act, but seriously, does he have to be that damn boring...his voice almost puts me to sleep


His voice does other things to me.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> Orton lurking in the shadows watching the Diva's
> 
> Gotta love it :lmao


I hope they know where they put their handbags.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> This was without a doubt for me The Undertakers best period in his career


I found taker too be semi heel at first because the crowd would not stop cheering him lol and this was not even ministry taker it was not until he was full ministry with the corporation he was booed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> His voice does other things to me.


:side: pics or its not true.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> lol like that pussy could beat orton twice.


You confuse being a pussy with being smart


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :side: pics or its not true.


^This


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Anybody who says Miz isn't Main Event material should watch that last segment, how the crowd reacted to Miz cashing in, and Miz's interview just now, then fuck off.


Calm down! 
I for one only meant that in the ring I don't buy him beating Sheamus or Orton or whoever's got the strap at the time. They need to give him some really memorable wins, build up to them a bit. Unless you want him to be like Orton first time round with the belt for less than a month and running away all the time. Is that what you're after?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Sheamus was so pale his supposed lump on his head was white too, go figure


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> His voice does other things to me.


We know you tell us every time he speaks.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Will Cena ask to join Nexus and be told by Barrett that he's had his chance to shake hands and leave things and he missed his opportunity or is Cena going to bringing his own group to the meeting?


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> His voice does other things to me.


hey! you're from Belfast, ROCK ON!! lol


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

*cue Santino or Regal theme*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"This" close to a Unified WWE United States Championship!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

The Striker said:


> :lmao


I wonder if he was gonna randomly start screaming for blowjobs.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Keezers said:


> *cue Santino or Regal theme*


:shocked:


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

YES ITS MY FAV CANADIAN SANTINO


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

great, it's santino and kozlov


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand Raw is ruined.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

This Raw was going so well until this


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

fuck get outtttttttttt
this raw has been great, no need for santino


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

FUCK YES SANTINO AND KOSLOV...! 
lol this is the low point, and is sure to be hilarious


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Pascuale and Francesco to make appereance... And the Soviet Guy... Ohh Yeah, Kozlov....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor Regal. He deserves better. But at least he's getting TV time, I guess.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Man, took until 9:30 for a legit piss break time. This show has been terrific.

Sorry, Regal. I'd rather not watch you get buried by these clowns.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I swear this match was meant for Superstars.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

christian - regal you better sit down, you have not won a match in a year! lol


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Ryder cut his half pant ^^


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao ppl , this wont last long.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> fuck get outtttttttttt
> this raw has been great, no need for santino


Santino IS Raw.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's sad to watch Zach Ryder and William Regal in such a filler match.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I just loved Cole marking the fuck out when Miz was gonna cash it in, they are a partnership made for this era


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Jobber entrance for Regal makes me :sad:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> She should really be feuding with Alicia though, it's atrocious...


Yes. Gail should have been at least a one time Diva Champ by now.



Ashleigh Rose said:


> His voice does other things to me.


Stop going after my man ya jealous biotch. :cussin:


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

When did Ryder ditch his unique tights?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Santino in a REAL MATCH!!!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> His voice does other things to me.


Mhmm sure does :faint:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This match again? How many more times?


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Fear the Cobra!!!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ryder has stooped to new lows. i hope he isn't the one who gets pinned.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

AL Snow&Blackman 1.2!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOO FIND A HAPPY PLACE  

:no: Well I guess most RAWs have a sour point, right?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Santino & Zack, i like it!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Awkward commentary is awkward.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Zach Ryder and Regal are top quality workers and Ryder has massive potential and they are stuck with this shit


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Good to see Ryder got rid of those ugly tights


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Ryder dumbing down his attire and in a match with the comedy gang. Not good.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Killed crowd.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

is miz and cole the new jr and scsa?


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Ryder is the man.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is Ryder wearing regular gear?


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

This part of the show is the worst, stupid Coslov. Let's go Regal!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Santino made the tag and no one gave a shit :lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Santino needs to be a NXT Pro next season.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Cole doesn't know what hes talking about the 900 Episode of Raw is next week not next month, tvrage.com says its 899 right now for episodes.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

kozlov owning.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I love how real Regal makes it look, to be fair Santino sells it well, I love when it looks like Regal has just knocked his head off for the sake of it


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I cant believe what Kozlov turned into from a poster boy main eventer to this


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Koz is on fire tonight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Zack Ryder is a future WWE Champion.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> AL Snow&Blackman 1.2!


Chester McCheeserton is the only thing that could make me care about this team.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Sheamus is really running with the ball right now. He is awesome in all his promos segments, really loving the facial expressions


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lok said:


> christian - regal you better sit down, you have not won a match in a year! lol


And it continues....


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Santino got the win lol!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KozTino win!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Santino wins!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pointless "comedy" filler ftl. Only real negative so far on this show besides the divas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe Zack should have stuck with the half-pant combo.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nabz23 said:


> I cant believe what Kozlov turned into from a poster boy main eventer to this


remember when he had a fued with Triple H?


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

In all fairness, it wasn't so horrible.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Since the Usos aren't getting over, you think Santino and Kozlov might be the next to take aim at the tag champs?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok... now are they bulding up a feud to face HD?  I would LOL if that happened...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

You could hear a pin drop


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Santino is on the same level as Hornswoggle for me right now.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Killed crowd.


Big pop and bunch of people jumping around for that victory and they kept it short.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Santino is fuckin awesome.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

iMac said:


> Santino needs to be a NXT Pro next season.


I'd love it!


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

I think Kozlov just legit lolled.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember when Santino was the highlight of RAW almost every week, now he's a complete joke.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Not that he ever had, needed, or deserved a chance, but they've totally killed Kozlov as a serious wrestler.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, clean normal match and win for Ms. Wrestlemania 25!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Salute Splsh FTW!,Poor Regal&Ryder though.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Man I was hoping for something like "1,2,3 NEXUS!"...
Nothing... LOL


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

Does anyone think Darren Young's haircut make him look even more like black Cena


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL. Henry being used as a prop for the main event.


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

Darren Young looks like he is trying to get away from "Black Cena" and is moving towards "Black Justin Gabriel"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

For a filler match, that was actually just a couple minutes of solid wrestling. Even Santino toned down the comedy.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

god damn even bathrooms job to john cena


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

I have to admit... Raw has been really soild this far......

See what a Guest Host free zone can do........


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Not a bad filler segment/match. I guess it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I honestly couldn't care what happens with Cena/Nexus, all i know is Cena ain't joining them for sure.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wow cena is getting mad in this commercial


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

jjapples said:


> Calm down!
> I for one only meant that in the ring I don't buy him beating Sheamus or Orton or whoever's got the strap at the time. They need to give him some really memorable wins, build up to them a bit. Unless you want him to be like Orton first time round with the belt for less than a month and running away all the time. Is that what you're after?


:lmao Dude, I hadn't even read your post when I posted that. I agree with you though on the part about giving Miz good wins and building him up, slowly and slowly, which would then make his cash-in absolutely huge, just like Edge's original title win.

And now that I think about it, I could really see Miz cashing in and winning the title at the end of WrestleMania 27.

On another note, this has been a very awesome Raw. I'm hoping for an awesome ending to finish it off.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> AL Snow&Blackman 1.2!


I was thinking the brief Blackman/Grand Master Sexay team but HeadCheese works too


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I want the Uso's out now before Cena comes out to "If you can't beat them"..... say a little prayer, make a little love, get down tonight!?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Hopefully Henry jobs to the plastic trash can again.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hopefully its time to make Barrett look legit by beating Henry clean


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know if I like the idea of Cena hiding in a bathroom stall forcing me to shave.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

That damn Miz is gonna give me a heart attack...for everybody mad R-Truth, you should be thanking him. Miz is not ready for the ME yet and that would've been suicide if he had cashed that contract in!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Does WWE and Cole know that the 900 episode is next week not next month.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow Cena REALLY wants me to use ProGlide!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

With that hair, the Black Cena now looks like the Black Incredible Hulk...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I remember when Santino was the highlight of RAW almost every week, now he's a complete joke.


Those where dark days of Monday Night RAW

That was during the 'berift of talent' period in late 07


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

Maynard says chew


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

the-gaffer said:


> I want the Uso's out now before Cena comes out to "If you can't beat them"..... say a little prayer, make a little love, get down tonight!?


Who do you think you are? The Miz?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

If John Cena rushed out of a bathroom stall wielding a razor at me I'd probably shit myself.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Does WWE and Cole know that the 900 episode is next week not next month.


Cole will only know if Vince has fed him the line


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Cynic said:


> Not that he ever had, needed, or deserved a chance, but they've totally killed Kozlov as a serious wrestler.


It's hard to believe that's the same man who headlined Survivor Series with HHH only 2 years ago. oh well that's the Raw Draft Effect for ya.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Digging the Nexus theme.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Nexus theme is so epic.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Cynic said:


> If John Cena rushed out of a bathroom stall wielding a razor at me I'd probably shit myself.


It'd have to be a Gillette for sponsorship reasons.


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

i think Cena being in a new Gillette commercial and them just mentioning his make a wish contributions pretty much ruins his heel chances. I really hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Is this the main event? Mark henry is in a Raw main event? Wow this probably hasn't happened in over a decade.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

The NNNNNNN Team to finish matters with Mark Henry.... Hope Barret looks strong here.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Stop going after my man ya jealous biotch. :cussin:


Bitch please. ¬_¬

Dammit, Mark Henry match...


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Finally, Barrett gets a damn one-on-one match.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Sheamus has made the trending topics on twitter..world wide.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

This is our main event? it should have been the triple thread.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

somebody gona get dae ass whupped!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

I hope the Boston Celtics, Bruins, or Red Sox guest hosts the 900th RAW Episode in TD Garden next month.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> Who do you think you are? The Miz?


:lmao

Vince has been determined to get Sting on RAW for years so Miz helped him out


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LOL mark henry maineventing


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

kool-Job Henry!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Henry gets his ass kicked every week.. yet still smiles.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

lic05 said:


> It's hard to believe that's the same man who headlined Survivor Series with HHH only 2 years ago. oh well that's the Raw Draft Effect for ya.


It's what happens when you take someone who can barely wrestle and overpush him. Shame it doesn't happen more often.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cody rhodes 
actually got a clean win agaisnt henry not too long ago,
Barrett better win


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

World's Strongest Jobber FTW!!!!!!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

its crazy how over Henry is.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I remember when Henry was pretty awesome near the end of ECW and his first few weeks on RAW 

His badass theme doesn't fit anymore


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Why don't Nexus just take a seat at ring side, a beat down is clearly innevitable.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

I've missed a few RAW shows, so... 
How long has RAW's ring posts and ropes been white??


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

alright quick poll time...who's theme is better? Nexus or Drew Mac???


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HENRY=RATINGS FACT


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Keezers said:


> This is our main event? it should have been the triple thread.


That triple threat was excellent and got a great show rolling.

Mark Henry needs to stop smiling. It's less intimidating than his MVP-ripoff attire.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Why does EVERY WWE performer have some new metal/hip hop inspired theme? It sucks.

Makes WWE look all the more cheesey.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

hazuki said:


> Sheamus has made the trending topics on twitter..world wide.


Thats becuse he is the Double You Double You E Champion Fella


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

TheBandisBack said:


> Why does EVERY WWE super star have some new metal/hip hop inspired theme? It sucks.
> 
> Makes WWE look all the more cheesey.


Would you rather them come out to Justin Bieber?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

My trash can is more credible than Mark Henry at the moment. If my trash can jobbed to Mark Henry it would still look more credible than him.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

How long for Nexus to show up? 3, 5 minutes?


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh no, it's Henry! Wade has no chance! xD


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Mark 'ratings' Henry returns to the Main Event of Monday Night RAW


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope they make Barrett look stronger


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> Thats becuse he is the Double You Double You E Champion Fella


AND HE BEAT JOHN CENA FOR THE TURD TIME


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Does it strike anyone as odd that Barrett's wrestling right before his parent-teacher conference with Cena?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

fiftyonepercent said:


> I've missed a few RAW shows, so...
> How long has RAW's ring posts and ropes been white??


a couple months.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HO-LEE SHIT


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohhh shit lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy shit


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Botch by Wade???


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

There you go, Wade.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ummm that was ummmm, something.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

God that nearly ended very badly.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Semi-botch :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Wade fuckin Barrett!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh God, who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

wow he got his finisher off ..... just but still he got it off


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Wade nearly did a samoan drop there.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

He almost completely botched that.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

That was scary.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

holy shit!!
Barrett is strong but what a botch LOL


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok... My back was saying HHOOOLLY SHIT are you stupid...


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

why would he take such a fucking risk? his back could be shot from that.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Well that was a surprise.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Holy botch, Barrett could've killed Henry. He's gonna get chewed out for that.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Barrett almost fucking murdered Mark Henry right there.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Oh MY GOD! I just figured it out. That was Young in white-face earlier, playing Cena. It all makes sense now.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

LMFAO i knew that was going to happen, i just knew it, its sad really, i actually liked barrett, i feel bad for him


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh that was good shit Wade


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Barrett is going to need a couple injections in his back after that.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> a couple months.


fpalm


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

For a second they made it look like they were going to turn on Barrett.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that just shows you how strong john cena is.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Now it's Nexus vs Cena, Edge, Jericho, and Henry. Lets see who they beat down next


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

So HHH return now ??


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

wow surprised barret didn't tear all the ligaments in his back


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Would you rather them come out to Justin Bieber?


Good music would be a start.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I know it wasn't a clean executed move but come on guys, YOU try to do that.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Barrett has obviously hurt his back, he's holding it.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised that his back is screwed up from that.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Wade nearly did a samoan drop there.



Great description...


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

The botch made the move look better than usual lol


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

Barratt just done his back in lifting Henry XD


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

wouldnt be surprised if barrett gets a hernia


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Seems like it'd have been better advised for Barrett to actually just do a Samoan drop once he started to lose control of Henry.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

lic05 said:


> I know it wasn't a clean executed move but come on guys, YOU try to do that.


Well the point is to not look like a fool, so figure out a finish to do that. If he was in a match with Big Show, do you think they'd go with that?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

That was a good win for Barrett, it come over well, made him look very strong and a genuine contender, this is exactly how he should be used


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Barret's head&back must be hurting a whole lot!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TheBandisBack said:


> Good music would be a start.


Bill Ray Cyrus?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope Barret didn't mess his back up because that fat fucking piece of shit wouldn't let go of the rope....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I sincerely hope Barrett is okay, because that had a huge potential to be ugly.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

MysticRVD said:


> Now it's Nexus vs Cena, Edge, Jericho, and Henry. Lets see who they beat down next


Don't forget Bourne. They could fill in with Hart Dynasty?


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

I really wouldn't call that a botch as much as a fantastic recovery... he managed to make himself look strong and not injure Henry. If Henry had let go of the rope then there wouldn't of been as much of a balance issue.

Fair play to Wade Barrett for making the best out of a bad situation


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

The match sucked, 4 minutes. Botch finish.

Made him look bad.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Say goodbye to Barrett for a few weeks


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Holy botch, Barrett could've killed Henry. He's gonna get chewed out for that.


Henry had a grip on the ropes which threw off the balance... Of anything, Henry caused that fuckup...


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Cena's shirt says it all "Never Give-up" So I dont think he's gonna join.


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

What braniac figured that'd be a good move? He almost killed Henry and basically fucked up his back.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i think barrett should start doing a delay and falling on his knees for his finisher, makes it look more devastating


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

That was still impressive even though Barrett nearly lost Henry on his shoulders. Poor Barretts clinging his back now after that. 

Alrighty, it's time for Cena to not join Nexus..


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> That was a good win for Barrett, it come over well, made him look very strong and a genuine contender, this is exactly how he should be used


Did it? Henry was in control of the fight gets distracted and Wade messes up his finisher. Didn't make him look good to me.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Cena was wondering along the corridor there as if he was trying to figure out "8 across" after spending 10 minutes in the shitter


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I will give Wade Barrett credit he is one strong motherfucker not many people in the WWE can lift Mark Henry like that.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well the point is to not look like a fool, so figure out a finish to do that. If he was in a match with Big Show, do you think they'd go with that?


It may have been a lousy version of *his* move but it could been be seen as a better FU than Cena does these days


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Hopefully Wade is alright

Now perhaps an alliance between Cena and Co, hopefully though Jericho ends up going face


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Me wonders if we're about to meet the GM...


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> I hope Barret didn't mess his back up because that fat fucking piece of shit wouldn't let go of the rope....


agreed, fire the fucking koolaid man


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lmao, just watched it back, Henry nearly pulled him over.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

if Henry wouldn't of grabbed onto the damn rope, Wade probably wouldn't of lost his balance.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Bill Ray Cyrus?


Wade Barrett's new theme song.

"Mark Henry broke my back, my achy breaky back. I just don't think it'll be the same again"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, it really looked like Henry held the ropes long enough to throw Barrett off. Which meant Barrett could barely throw Henry off.

None of that is meant to sound like a euphemism.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

even though it was a little fucked up, it still looked great. im impressed.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Barrets kidneys exploded


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

idontfeardeath said:


> Did it? Henry was in control of the fight gets distracted and Wade messes up his finisher. Didn't make him look good to me.


Course it made him look good, look at how he finished it off, Barrett didn't fuck up the finisher at all, Henry had a grip of the rope which fucked the balance, he looked like he near on Killed Henry, thats exactly what you should be doing to him

He is sold as the Worlds Strongest Man so if he doesn't dominate a match then its going to look stupid


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Tarver gets to talk now!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Cynic said:


> Me wonders if we're about to meet the GM...


It's Hornswoggle, that's why he hasn't appeared recently  (I know he got drafted but meh, anyone can just jump from brand to brand for no apparent reason).


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tarver on the mic


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Tarver runs RAW


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

The Beast Tarver... shhhhhh


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wow i still do not know, how to respond to that move. damn


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Tarver is fucking gold on the mic


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Tarver on the mic....


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

i love tarver's mic skills.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Nexus just confirmed that they've made a truce with Sheamus


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Tarver is natural on the mic, he's at home.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Derren Young's hair is Mark Henry ugly.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Just seen it again, it looks even better


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

fuck tarver has to speak which is a good thing but is barret in pain?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Gabriel looks a little more evil every week, like a character in KotOR2 being corrupted by the dark side of the Force.


----------



## holla_at_a_playa (Jan 8, 2004)

resistance is futile - tarver ftw


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn, Tarver is the best one on the mic.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

somber cena.. oh boy


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Tarver is the bollocks!

Superb


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Another beat down?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Time to play the game!


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Listen to all the kiddies scream. 

:lmao


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Cena's here........


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I see a swerve coming up.. :O


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

aaahahahahaahahh @ the sign of the kid doing a cena salute XD


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Poker Face Cena!


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

If you can't beat them, BUILD YOUR OWN ALLIANCE!

edge, y2j and cena, bourne?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

oh god, cena promo.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

don't worry Cena ain't going soft on the kiddies yet


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I Fing hate Otunga. The guy is always looking for the camera. When Barrett told him to pick up Jericho he told someone else to do it. I hope this phony gets fired in the very near future because I hate his guts and not in the good way of hating him because he's good. I hate him because he's a piece of trash, money grubbing, fame grubbing F**GOT


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Swerve detected.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL ya know a small part of Cena must have been thinking "Bitch, please" when Barrett tried to be the second superstar on the current WWE Roster to successfully bodyslam a big man.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

sswwwwuuurrrvveeee time


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

omg i hate this cena when he's all sad


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Look get this crap over with...whatever trick you got up your sleeve Cena let it out...this is complete crap...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

"I WILL NEVER GIVE UP.......NEVER AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I want 05-ealy 06 heel Cena!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I give a lot of credit to Wade for slamming Mark. That is not an easy task.


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

I feel more kiddie cursing on the horizon.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And the big picture continues...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"I want you....."

Gay.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

oh shit!!!!!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Louie85TX said:


> I want 05-ealy 06 heel Cena!


He wasn't a heel in 05-06.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena to join NXT... HOLY SHIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT..


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Swerve detected.


level 5000 detected


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Cena to pull a surprise out and get the better of NXT
Thats what i see coming here


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

c'mon cena join please everyone above the age of 10 will like you for once


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WWE SUPERSTARS TO ATTACK FROM THE CROWD.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

black and white cena, best tag team ever!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

hey, if cena joins, maybe they can teach him some actual wrestling moves.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Do it cena!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

you know i just realised Cena took an arm band last night


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

JOIN THEM JOHN


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

this is like lebron joining the heat


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

ECW to attack invited by Vince.... ohh wait...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Now kneel, kneel before Wade :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No shock there. LOL


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

damnit cena


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Well that was a surprise........or not.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Wow cena u fuck head


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Please let him turn heel.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cena looks like such a douche bag


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

cena "can't do it.. too much merchandise to sell"


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't say that Wade, Cena will walk off camera again...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cena can't turn heel, all the kids will cry. There's no way out for you Cena!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL. SURRRPRISSEEEE!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

oh be that way then cena


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

So who's gonna make the save?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn tease!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

triple h in 3, 2, 1


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Where'a the back up


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dear God please don't let HHH come out...i dont' know why I got a bad feeling...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

sad cena


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

wow i didnt like this shitty ending freaking cena kills promo's


----------



## dadadad (Dec 5, 2004)

Triple H


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

Here comes the cavalry.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

god not hhh


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

he's near tears


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Spoiler : Daniel Bryan glides from the rafters and joins Cena in the fight against Nexus.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

The Rock...Plz?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Lame..


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TIME TO PLAYYDAH GAMEEE.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I just can't get buy Barretts ears, huge!!!!! can't believe I've not noticed them already


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TRIPLE H????


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh God no...please don't do this....


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

And no heel turn.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

The Rock's gonna be on his team LOL


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Super Friends?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

please God no, better not be trips


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

well wasn't this predictable OH MY GOD!


----------



## dadadad (Dec 5, 2004)

Lebron Wade and Bosh are on his team


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Quietly? 
There have been people coming out there every week.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Team Extreme? Team 3D? lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOOOOOOOO


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett has awesome expressions.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena's version of The Justice League.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cena Squad! Hell yea! What a great story twist ...


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

was going to mark out so badly for a Trips return


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Sigh...


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

MORRISON!!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

2 down 4 to go


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

oh man summerslam is gonna be awesome


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

EDGE, JERICHO, HENRY, BOURNE, TRIPLE H.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Morrison needs to put a shirt on.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Triple H to return


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

SHould've had them come through the crowd like Nexus used to.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

THE JUSTICE LEAGUE OF CENANATION


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Morrison is such a little girl


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

They should do War Games!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh come on, the Zookeeper?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

oh lord. I seen this coming.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Edge is a face!!!



Hhh to come out last


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

R-Truth can't even move yet


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

boring team... WOW


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

great team eh


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Fuck off Truth

Edit: Fuck of Khali!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is weak.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wtf is this team?


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

LMFAO KHALI


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great Khali and R-Truth ruin this team for me


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

summerslame looks to be awful


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH WTF


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Come on Goldust!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Khali


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

GREAT KHALI WTF


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

the great khali? seriously>


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Khali? Seriously?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The Great Khali? Fuck no.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Good thing he did this quietly. Or it wouldn't have worked.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Khali ruined that whole thing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, for fuck's sake.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh good lord


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

John Cena is gonna turn is back on his team and join Nexus @ SummerSlam


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Khali ? REALLY ? lol


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL KHALI


I dont care about team Cena anymore


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Daniel Bryan please!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ KHALI!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

..... you fucking failures WWE. SCREW YOU!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF Khali????


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I really, really hate the fact that Nexus is being built as a legitimate threat. I don't buy it for one second. They're a bunch of scrubs. All of them. A bunch of damn scrubs.

This is one of the worst angles in a long, long time an it's a shame how much they all have to sell it.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Khali killed any interest I may have had


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

khali and r-truth?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooottttttttttttttffffffffffffffllllllllllllllllll KHALI??????????????


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Khali? Ugh.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

YES! I was hoping Jericho would be on the team! Triple H about to come out!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Woah, Jericho!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

And Triple H!!!!!!!??????


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lol khali


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

LOLWUT? In Flair's words:

"dats yer Team? DATS YOUR TEAM? THAT is your TEAM!?"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

this is HORRIBLE!!!!!!


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

facepalm @ hart


----------



## dadadad (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh wow


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

KHALI MADE RAW for me :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Hart?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wtf!?!?!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Bryan Danielson is the last member!? WTF?! No but that would be crazy...


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

BRET HART?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

BRET HART WTF


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

bret hart -_-, keep him away from matches please


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

OMG BRET HART WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Bret Hart? WTFFFFFFFFF.


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA BRET HART


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

ARE YOU SHITTIN ME?!?!?!?! WHAT THE FUCK AM I WITNESSING RIGHT NOW?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

The HITMAN!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

What the fucks Khali got to do with it


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Really? What is Bret going to do


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bret Hart?


What the fuck?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

well this will be awful


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFW


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok i can say that i did not see that last one coming


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

WTF...seriously?? oh dear lord.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I was about to mark for Danielson being the last one lol


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

OK now that was a swerve. I was expecting HHH.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Now it's a Handicap Match with Bret...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT??????
And they're suppose to be scared of this???
SO WEAK


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

shut the fuck up Bret Hart please God no don't wrestle anymore....no no no, I smell a turn at SummerSlam at least it's not Triple H


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Bret's actually gonna wrestle?


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

No Triple H return tonight.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WHY THE FUCK IS HE HERE????


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao OMG ECW on TNA and Bret Hart wrestling on Summerslam. WTF?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

What a terrible way to wrap things up.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

bret hart? lol
please gtfo and dont let the door hit you


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena managed to recruit someone _less mobile than Khali._

Holy shit.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

brett hart...well fuck, this shit just went downhill god damn it, it could of been danile bryan, it could of been hhh, could of been the rock....fuck could of been evan borne. 

but brett hart...fuck my life


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Brett Hart.... BRET FUCKING HART?! Wow.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bret Hart and the Great Khali teaming together sounds like a disaster waiting to happen lol.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shit, Cena just assembled the fucking Miami Heat!!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Man I was marking for HHH even though he's injured


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Khali and Bret Hart........




SMH x1000


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Bourne would have made 20000000000000000000000 times more sense than Khali.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL for Barrett almost dropping Henry..


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Good team but only two heels?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Where is Evan Bourne in all of this and what in the world did they do to The Great Kahli?


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

.................................................................................................................................................................................................... What a let down


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

and this is the surprise....:no:


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

take Khali out, am im good with the team. Bret's defiantly a shocker though imo. I thought he was gone for awhile. Not sure how I feel about him being involved yet.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It should have been Danielson


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

So they picked a cripple over Danielson? That's straight up retarded. Looks like I'll be skipping Summerfest.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I thought the final member was danielson for a split second their lol


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Bret Hart OH MY GOD!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Are you fucking having a giraffe? FUCK THIS ANGLE. The best they could come up with was Truth, Morrison, Khali and Hart?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS IS RAAAAAAWWWW!!!!


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Man, was I the only one hoping for "The Final Countdown" to start playing? Haha, a far fetch, but damn that was running through my mind.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Dream team? really? REALLY?..


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LMAO So it's the Nexus against 6 men and a fossil?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok summer slam triple threat miz vs orton vs sheamus calling it now


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

why do i feel cena is gonna turn at ss


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Not Bret again. He *CAN'T. FUCKING. WRESTLE* fpalm


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Great, great, great, great, great show.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wtf is bret gonna do?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

great raw.. but damn.. khali and bret hart? could have easily added bourne


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

It's sad when cena's team ran in Hart was so slow to move lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Khali & Hart ? already not feelin this team


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Khali + Rtruth + Bret= no thanks

Rather Hart Dynasty + Evan

Truth and Khali never even got beat up but Evan and Yoshi Tatsu did.

Bret stay the hell out the ring.






Anyway that aside awesome raw start to finish. Only low points = commericals.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

I honestly thought Triple H was coming out as the last guy.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

edge cena y2j fine great whats with the other 4 losers?!!?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't choose a cripple for my dream team.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Final member should of been Danielson.
Khali should be out and replaced with Bourne


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Evan Bourne got snubbed.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

bret hart should be replaced with evan bourne


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

These last fifteen minutes took a gigantic dump on an otherwise excellent RAW.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Well Nexus, meet your jobber fate.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Rmx820 said:


> Bourne would have made 20000000000000000000000 times more sense than Khali.


No? Khali's 7 foot tall. Makes more sense to pick a giant.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

lic05 said:


> LOLWUT? In Flair's words:
> 
> "dats yer Team? DATS YOUR TEAM? THAT is your TEAM!?"


:lmao

Quoted for truth. I have to say, Ric Flair summed it up nicely, though hah


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought it was gonna be Danielson and the whole world blows up!!!!1111oneone1!1


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

I actually thought it was gonna be Orton or HHH....


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

SabresBuffalo said:


> I honestly thought Triple H was coming out as the last guy.


me too


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Shitty face team. No Bourne. Khali and Bret are on there. Too Lulzy.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought the final member would be Vince actually. Still, seeing Bret return was a nice surprise.

Fucking great Raw.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

so its nexus vs y2j,cena and edge?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Khali and Bret??????????? Evan Bourne would have benefitted from being in among them


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I bet Khali and Hart get taken out in the lead up to Summerslam. Well, Khali at least. Replacement shows up on Summerslam live. Triple H!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> It should have been Danielson


this. anybody but khali. or bret. or truth. or morrison.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Bret Hart - G.O.A.T......y'all can eat a dick!

It's a 7 on 7 match, obviously some of the guys aren't gonna do shit. Bret being involved is dope. HHH obviously isn't healthy yet.....it's not a video game y'all.


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

cena to go heel at summerslam or HHH to fill in for hart and then turn heel


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I was happy with every selection until Bret and Khali. Both guys can't fucking wrestle anymore. (Khali never could)


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't think I've ever wanted to hear

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME

more

shame really, must be that he's not fit yet but he would of made this angle blow up which would have been awesome


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

I totally thought the last person was going to be Bryan Danielson. Oh well.

Oh and Khali? Wtf? Bourne would make so much more sense unless if he's in a US title match vs Miz or something (doubt it).


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

R-truth who has the worse finisher ever, Morrison who can't even do his finisher properly, Brett Hart who is well well past it, Khali who can't walk properly let alone wrestle and finally Y2J and edge who are only there because they ain't needed for the WWE belt..


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

upside of this is i doubt bret will actually wrestle and i'm betting nexus take out at least one member of that group before summerslam. hope so anyway! also, where the hell is Bourne, surely he would make more sense than khali!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Slightly disappointed with the ending but, overall, great raw.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

glad its not hhh. nexus may actually look good at SS now.


----------



## janitor (May 30, 2006)

i just marked the fuck out


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

People say that we bitch about the PG era. But in 2001, did they formally introduce the members of Team WWF and Team Alliance? No, they had brawls and run-ins and shocks. Not just, member number #1... R-Truth! It's lame.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Bret to make another young superstar tap :side:


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I went from crazy excited to completely uninterested SOOOOO quickly


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh man. They totally screwed that up. They could have had Danielson come back, as the seventh man, to "tie" things up. Come on! This shit writes itself.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

So much bitching right now










I'm playing it for you


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Only just got in after a night out. Decided to catch the last 15 minutes of Raw. Tuned in and simulatenously read up on the rest of the show. From what I've witnessed and read, it seems like unmitigated nonsense.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

SabresBuffalo said:


> I honestly thought Triple H was coming out as the last guy.


Me too 

IMO Khali makes sense though because just because he's been jobbed and ridiculed doesn't mean he's still not a force.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

This is what this whole angle pretty much did after this.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> LMAO So it's the Nexus against 6 men and a fossil?


5 men, a dinosaur, and a fossil.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> I bet Khali and Hart get taken out in the lead up to Summerslam. Well, Khali at least. Replacement shows up on Summerslam live. Triple H!


Beat me to saying it yeah bret will get taken out somehow


----------



## Bea (Jun 4, 2010)

I find it so hard not to laugh at that ending with Khali standing there looking all confuzzled.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

bret is the leader of nexus.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Really good show. Khali being on the Dream Team is the only complaint. Other than that, really good way to kick off the SummerSlam build.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> I was happy with every selection until Bret and Khali. Both guys can't fucking wrestle anymore. (Khali never could)


True but you have to make it a fair fight so Nexus looks like they have a chance to win.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

It was an easy 8.5/10 RAW 

But I miss Trips


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

EdgeHead103 said:


> If you can't beat them, BUILD YOUR OWN ALLIANCE!
> 
> edge, y2j and cena, bourne?



Told you.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Not Bret again. He *CAN'T. FUCKING. WRESTLE* fpalm


He use to be one of the best wrestlers back then...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

you know what, im okay whit this since it isnt the main event for SS. Great Raw.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Hart and Khali are disappointing but i'd fancy the other 5 to be able to do Nexus. See if anything happens with HD. The two teams may just continue to grow?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Saint 17 said:


> Man, was I the only one hoping for "The Final Countdown" to start playing? Haha, a far fetch, but damn that was running through my mind.


Just a thought, remember Backlash 2009 when Vince was going to wrestle but then pulled out of the match in favour of Batista? I'm not saying Bryan will come in then because I don't want to get my hopes up but the timing sounds about right with his indy commitments. It's more likely to be Triple H.



MsCassieMollie said:


> He use to be one of the best wrestlers back then...


Sure and he's one of all time favourites but that was over a decade ago and before he had a stroke. I should've said he can't wrestle *anymore*


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

That line up is bollocks. Let's go, we got the zoo keeper, the punjabi playboy and grayscale on our side. Goodluck.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought Danielson or Triple H was going to be the 7th member although I didn't think Triple H was actually going to be there, not having just had surgery


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

John Cena
Chris Jericho
Edge
Evan Bourne
John Morrison
R-Truth
Bret Hart

I can deal with Bret Hart because of what happened, but The Great Khali is a massive WTF.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL at all the bitching. They've got 3 main eventers! 3! What do you want, 7 main eventers? Who else is there? They had to take a few midcarders and Bret is there for name value.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> No? Khali's 7 foot tall. Makes more sense to pick a giant.


Bourne was beaten up by The Nexus. So was everyone else. Khali has been too busy making out with Mrs. Brady.

Either way, I enjoyed that Raw a lot, even the end. Hopefully Raw will keep moving on like this.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Trips could've pulled off an Austin style Invasion heel turn at Summerslam if it was him, would've been epic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> No? Khali's 7 foot tall. Makes more sense to pick a giant.


Might as well to counter the stroke victim they added. Luckily he'll just slap on a sharpshooter, get the win and leave.

But after what happened with Steamboat, why take a chance?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Bret Hart is just on the team because it's going to be a match @ SSlam which is a big PPV so they made up for HHH being injured still. Makes sense. RAW was very, very good tonight. WWE in general is just kickass ass as a whole. Can't wait to see how this storyline furthers. I'm still pulling for Nexus. Daniel Bryan needs to show up @ SSlam, that would be awesome.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Whys everyone saying the final member should have been Danielson. He got fired, let go for goodness sakes.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This was the best show in a while. The ending was good too, but just shitty choices.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*this is like saying you have a surprise and rolling out the 1951 nba all star team*


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

It's like a Bragging Rights or Survivor Series match BEFORE Bragging Rights or Survivor Series.

..and I wouldn't be shocked if Bret Hart ends up being the one behind the Laptop just so he could kayfabe heal himself without them knowing that he was "still around".

Decent Raw tonight. Not great, but not horrible.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Best Raw in a damn long time!
I don't even mind that Bret is in the team for SS, he'll have very little actual involvement in the match and story-wise it's good to see him back to get some revenge. Khali should be replaced with Bourne and it may still happen.
The start was fantastic, the middle was solid and I marked at the end, I'll admit.
I swear every time Jericho's music hits I mark like a little kid. Heel or face it makes no difference.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

WTF, Khali? lmao.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Danielson to be resigned to replace bret for summerslam?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I can only hope that Cena turns on his team at Summerslam.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

HOPEFULLY Bret gets taken out again before the match. What we got 6 weeks of buildup?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

this was a great raw, without the guest host crap

also how many more days until bryan gets to come back?? if he does.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> Not Bret again. He *CAN'T. FUCKING. WRESTLE* fpalm


^ Say that in Canada.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I only got to catch the last 5-10 mins. 
Is it worth to watch the rest tomorrow? 
Did they keep the great momentum they had at MITB?


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, that ending was as much fun as picking your nose and finding blood on your finger.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Dash20 said:


> I don't think I've ever wanted to hear
> 
> TIME TO PLAY THE GAME
> 
> ...


I'm not much of a Triple H fan but instead of that if I heard "1..2..Is This On" I'd have marked the fuck out!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Edge and Jericho should've made the last 2 entrances. 

But good Raw. Edge and jericho are faces again. Finally.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Rmx820 said:


> Bourne was beaten up by The Nexus. So was everyone else. Khali has been too busy making out with Mrs. Brady.
> 
> Either way, I enjoyed that Raw a lot, even the end. Hopefully Raw will keep moving on like this.


Doesn't matter. I'm taking a giant to a fight, not someone who's 5 foot nothing.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

why do ppl keep saying they expected hhh or danielson, hELLo, have u guys been living under a rock, its already been confirmed triple h had surgery and would miss summerslam and danielson's 90 day clause still isn't up, he won't be back for at least 2 more months or something.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I love people going "OMG It should've been Danielson!!!!!" As much of an AmDrag fan as I am, I'm not sure the crowd would've popped. And HHH was injured recently, so you all knew he wasn't coming out.

Hart's a nice surprise. Not really a good choice to actually wrestle, but a nice surprise to see him back.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

SJFC said:


> Danielson to be resigned to replace bret for summerslam?


that could work as a "swerve", I wouldn't mind it at all.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> glad its not hhh. nexus may actually look good at SS now.


haha so fucking true.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> bret is the leader of nexus.


God no! The sooner that man is out of the business the better.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

I wanted to see Triple H come on out, personally. Danielson is but a dream that I know isn't going to happen anytime soon. I was also hoping the GM might chime in with an email and decide to reveal himself next week... Or even could have revealed his or herself to be the seventh member of Cena's team. Oh well though... Hart needs some retribution, I suppose. I just cringe every time I see him in a ring these days.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> 5 men, a dinosaur, and a fossil.


4 men, a dinosaur, a fossil, and a zookeeper.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

Edge isn't a face.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

well good raw anyways.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

not ok with Hart & Khali but thinkin about it and lookin at the rest of the team, i'll try to give this a chance.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> I bet Khali and Hart get taken out in the lead up to Summerslam. Well, Khali at least. Replacement shows up on Summerslam live. Triple H!


Solid prediction. It makes sense.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Best RAW of the year. I went nuts when I heard Bret's music.

I thought I was gonna hear The Game's music though. lol


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

God-f*cking damnit.

My dad and I were sitting here, just WAITING for Triple HHH's music to hit, or even the Final Countdown (my dad didn't understand why >.>), and we get BRET HART? To say it in the words my dad used "What a disappointment."


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

So Khali went from wrestling with Doink The Clown, Santino, Kozlov and Primo last week, to wrestling along side Cena, Jericho and Edge, in the biggest angle in years, in a mere week later? Fuck off.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty shitty team name value wise to be considered an "All-Star Team" to be honest. Overall a great RAW (8/10 IMO) with a bad ending.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Bret is their because he is bret hart a icon to replace hunter who is injured and if you all carmed down and realised this makes sense because he got beat up in this storyline if you all remember also I have a strange feeling cena heel turn summerslam and orton to take over as top face?


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure this will be the first 'team' match.. some of the members may be taken out of the picture by Summerslam or at Summerslam. We'll end up getting a Survivor Series rematch with Orton, Bourne and Sheamus in the mix..


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually, my last post aside, I really just wanted Cena to join Nexus. Another dream.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Very good show tonight with no real slow point. Khali being on the team dissapoints me because Bourne or Henry would have been better choices. I also thought Morrison/Dibiase and Miz/Truth were feuding so I guess that won't be happening for much longer. I thought the final man would be Triple H but Bret makes sense if Triple H is still out.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

The_Jiz said:


> Edge and Jericho should've made the last 2 entrances.
> 
> But good Raw. Edge and jericho are faces again. Finally.


Edge's first entrance made sense though, Cena needed a big name to walk out early, Edge made sense

I wouldn't say they where full on faces, I think they will be over Nexus for now, I can see Jericho going full on face


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

That moment before Bret's music hit, it seemed to be made for Triple H but since he just had surgery, they had to find a replacement "big" enough to be introduced as the final member. Still have a feeling Cena is going to turn at SS and join Nexus. Would be the perfect big PPV for something of that nature to happen.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Dash20 said:


> *I don't think I've ever wanted to hear
> 
> TIME TO PLAY THE GAME
> 
> ...


Would have made it perfect show for me, but imagine the bitching on here. And he's not been invloved in the angle at all so it wouldn't make a lot of sonse but I was definitely hanging out to hear a bit of Motorhead


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> Bret Hart is just on the team because it's going to be a match @ SSlam which is a big PPV so they made up for HHH being injured still. Makes sense. RAW was very, very good tonight. WWE in general is just kickass ass as a whole. Can't wait to see how this storyline furthers. I'm still pulling for Nexus. Daniel Bryan needs to show up @ SSlam, that would be awesome.


Let's just hope that Bryan shows up! 



Hollywood Johnson said:


> Whys everyone saying the final member should have been Danielson. He got fired, let go for goodness sakes.


But he let the door open for a return, and we could be seeing at Summerslam! 



SJFC said:


> Danielson to be resigned to replace bret for summerslam?


Hoping that will happen!


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Khali needs to go.
Im not fussed about Bret because it was a nice surprise, would of prefered Hunter or Danielson though.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> ..and I wouldn't be shocked if Bret Hart ends up being the one behind the Laptop just so he could kayfabe heal himself without them knowing that he was "still around".


What's he going to say? "I was... was on the... microphone and... laptop and the healing. You guys... out of the... World Championship Wrestling!"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So what does this give Miz to do at SS?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

IMO people should be more upset that kane is about to ME SS than hart returning in a 7v7 match that will be middle of the show where he won't have to do much.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

RatedRudy said:


> why do ppl keep saying they expected hhh or danielson, hELLo, have u guys been living under a rock, its already been confirmed triple h had surgery and would miss summerslam and danielson's 90 day clause still isn't up, he won't be back for at least 2 more months or something.


It's hilarious. This shit's like a video game to some of these kids. HHH is probably less capable than Bret right now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> 5 men, a dinosaur, and a fossil.


And one of those men is a zookeepah.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Really good show tonight. Enjoyed everything up until Khali's music hit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> So what does this give Miz to do at SS?


Drop the US Title to Bourne?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

NightmareInc. said:


> Actually, my last post aside, I really just wanted Cena to join Nexus. Another dream.


yeah, me too. well maybe a heel turn next year, or the year after that.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

lic05 said:


> I know it wasn't a clean executed move but come on guys, YOU try to do that.


Barrett shouldn't have been doing that period. They could have done a different ending like using brass knuckles or something while the ref was distracted.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

They need to have Khali get 'taken out' by Nexus and be replaced by Bourne.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey look at the brightside at least it wasn't the return of fucking Hornswoggle


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

For all those wanting Danielson......if he did come back, why would he side with the WWE? WWE fired him during an assault on Cena! If anything he'd return more pissed off.

There's NOTHING in the storyline that would make sense for him to side with Cena's team. Too many of y'all must've grown up on the Russo era where nothing made sense and shit happened just for the hell of it.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Bret Hart is back!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jericho Addict said:


> They need to have Khali get 'taken out' by Nexus and be replaced by Bourne.


I rather have bourne vs miz at SS for the US tittle.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Barrett shouldn't have been doing that period. They could have done a different ending like using brass knuckles or something while the ref was distracted.


That makes no sense though. It establishes nothing in terms of making the Nexus look like a threat individually. Barrett needed to get a clean win to solidify his statement.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*What is this zoo keepah crap people keep saying?*


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

the-gaffer said:


> Edge's first entrance made sense though, Cena needed a big name to walk out early, Edge made sense
> 
> I wouldn't say they where full on faces, I think they will be over Nexus for now, I can see Jericho going full on face


Edge and jericho is much bigger, shocker and bigger deal than Bret. Bret should've came out first. Then the misfits, then Edge and Jericho to signify change.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Does Danielson have any indy dates around and past Summerslam?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> For all those wanting Danielson......if he did come back, why would he side with the WWE? WWE fired him during an assault on Cena! If anything he'd return more pissed off.
> 
> There's NOTHING in the storyline that would make sense for him to side with Cena's team. Too many of y'all must've grown up on the Russo era where nothing made sense and shit happened just for the hell of it.


Kayfabe, he was kicked out of Nexus for showing remorse. I in no way expect him back at Summerslam (though I'd love it), but it'd make perfect sense.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> why do ppl keep saying they expected hhh or danielson, hELLo, have u guys been living under a rock, its already been confirmed triple h had surgery and would miss summerslam and danielson's 90 day clause still isn't up, he won't be back for at least 2 more months or something.


FFS, the 90 day clause doesn't apply to WWE, they could've re-signed the next day if they wanted to. It only applies to him signing for another company and even then it's only companies with national tv deals that count.

And as for Triple H, he could work the match in a wheelchair and still be better than Botchtunga :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> For all those wanting Danielson......if he did come back, why would he side with the WWE? WWE fired him during an assault on Cena! If anything he'd return more pissed off.
> 
> There's NOTHING in the storyline that would make sense for him to side with Cena's team. Too many of y'all must've grown up on the Russo era where nothing made sense and shit happened just for the hell of it.


Well in storyline Nexus got rid of him because he felt remorse over the attack, so it could fit. Why Khali since Nexus has never attacked him, who knows.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

That sure was pretty interesting IMO!,I haven't enjoyed most of a Cena segment(except him getting beat bad by nexus the first time)like that in yrs.

I've got very mixed feelings for Cena's team!,But I overall enjoyed that segment and most of the team line up,I've also got mixed feelings of....Morison looking like HBK!.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> For all those wanting Danielson......if he did come back, why would he side with the WWE? WWE fired him during an assault on Cena! If anything he'd return more pissed off.
> 
> There's NOTHING in the storyline that would make sense for him to side with Cena's team. Too many of y'all must've grown up on the Russo era where nothing made sense and shit happened just for the hell of it.


WWE had fired him, but in the storyline Barrett had written him out by saying he showed remorse. The fans, in kayfabe, don't actually know what happened to Daniel Bryan. Therefore, they could have beat him to a pulp like John Cena. Thus, it would make sense.


----------



## Skellingtons (Jul 20, 2010)

Who else has left the channel on and has teleshopping on, thinking, "This is more interesting than the latest news on Raw"... Me niether. But that team is no threat.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Turning Cena heel would have been an awful idea by the way. Raw would have been left with one face main eventer. It is bad enough that they only have two so guys like Edge and Jericho have to play face at SummerSlam.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

bjnelson19705 said:


> yeah, me too. well maybe a heel turn next year, or the year after that.


Or in just under a month, this all seems to be setting up for that. This reminds me of Austin leading the team against the WCW/ECW Invasion and he turned heel in that big tag match (and no, I am NOT comparing Cena to Austin, don't tear my head off).


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> For all those wanting Danielson......if he did come back, why would he side with the WWE? WWE fired him during an assault on Cena! If anything he'd return more pissed off.
> 
> There's NOTHING in the storyline that would make sense for him to side with Cena's team. Too many of y'all must've grown up on the Russo era where nothing made sense and shit happened just for the hell of it.


Minus where on TV the Nexus referred to Danielson, where they kicked him out themselves but good try..


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Kayfabe, he was kicked out of Nexus for showing remorse. I in no way expect him back at Summerslam (though I'd love it), but it'd make perfect sense.


Really? Must've missed that. My bad.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well in storyline Nexus got rid of him because he felt remorse over the attack, so it could fit. Why Khali since Nexus has never attacked him, who knows.


KHALI IS 7 FOOT FUCKING TALL. A FUCKING GIANT.

Why the fuck wouldn't you put him on the squad?

Jesus Christ, you people.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> For all those wanting Danielson......if he did come back, why would he side with the WWE? WWE fired him during an assault on Cena! If anything he'd return more pissed off.
> 
> There's NOTHING in the storyline that would make sense for him to side with Cena's team. Too many of y'all must've grown up on the Russo era where nothing made sense and shit happened just for the hell of it.


Kayfabe wise they explained it as him regretting his actions if I remember correctly.

Also, Cena's been building this team for a while, right? Why are Jericho and Edge on it? What if they won the match tonight? And Morrison's in a feud with Dibiase, but maybe they called that off as Dibiase's terrible. And will Miz fight with Nexus against Truth? That could be an out for Morrison and Truth at least.


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> For all those wanting Danielson......if he did come back, why would he side with the WWE? WWE fired him during an assault on Cena! If anything he'd return more pissed off.
> 
> There's NOTHING in the storyline that would make sense for him to side with Cena's team. Too many of y'all must've grown up on the Russo era where nothing made sense and shit happened just for the hell of it.


Actually after Danielson was fired, the kayfabe reason for him leaving was he felt remorse for what Nexus did. So it would make perfect sense for him to side against them.



Man when Triple H returns, it better be for something big. Tonight had the perfect moment for him to return, but I guess he isn't ready. When he actually comes back the moment needs to be equal or greater than tonight.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LBGetBack said:


> There's NOTHING in the storyline that would make sense for him to side with Cena's team.


Actually, the storyline makes perfect sense for him to return against the Nexus and on Cena's team. According to the storyline, Barrett kicked him out of the group, and thus he was no longer in WWE, because he showed remorse for attacking Cena. 

So in the storyline, WWE didn't fire him, he was kicked out of Nexus, which cost him his link to the WWE and getting a contract and a job.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

sideon said:


> *What is this zoo keepah crap people keep saying?*


he called himself the zookeepah on a raw a few weeks ago.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

LBGetBack said:


> For all those wanting Danielson......if he did come back, why would he side with the WWE? WWE fired him during an assault on Cena! If anything he'd return more pissed off.
> 
> There's NOTHING in the storyline that would make sense for him to side with Cena's team. Too many of y'all must've grown up on the Russo era where nothing made sense and shit happened just for the hell of it.


Actually the storyline reason he's gone is that he was disposed of by The Nexus because he felt remorse for the first attack, so it would actually make perfect sense.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Saint 17 said:


> Does Danielson have any indy dates around and past Summerslam?


Working indys through September.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I LOLed so hard at Khali just arriving to the ring when all cameras where focus on Nexus on one side and all the other members of the All Stars WWE in the ring, already....


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I no longer have any interest in this angle. Unless 4 of the 7 people in this match are replaced, or Nexus just beat the shit out of them all, then nope, not bothered.


----------



## hmniphoto (Jan 30, 2009)

why does Danielson have to be gone 90 days? He can't wrestle on TV for someone else for 90 days.




LBGetBack said:


> It's hilarious. This shit's like a video game to some of these kids. HHH is probably less capable than Bret right now.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

SatanX said:


> I LOLed so hard at Khali just arriving to the ring when all cameras where focus on Nexus on one side and all the other members of the All Stars WWE in the ring, already....


Yeah, even Bret got into the ring faster than Khali.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

So much for the online reports of Sheamus vs Triple H at SUmmerslam...And why isn't Bourne on Cena's team? Bret is useless!


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> For all those wanting Danielson......if he did come back, why would he side with the WWE? WWE fired him during an assault on Cena! If anything he'd return more pissed off.
> 
> There's NOTHING in the storyline that would make sense for him to side with Cena's team. Too many of y'all must've grown up on the Russo era where nothing made sense and shit happened just for the hell of it.


He (Kayfabe)showed remorse for what he had done so the Nexus kicked the crap out of him..


----------



## Vaerion (Jul 20, 2010)

When you consider that Summer Slam is one of the biggest pay-per-views of the year, Squad Cenation's members really aren't all that surprising.

Orton will be in the middle of a feud with whoever is holding the world championship belt, and is the main contender at Summer Slam... they won't give him a second match to participate in besides the one that may be the PPV's main event.

Triple H just had surgery, and is still "technically" on his vacation, so that puts him out of the picture for now. Of course, he could still be the answer to many of our questions by the time he returns.

As for Evan Bourne, this could mean that he's heading into a new feud. With who? Don't know.

Khali, Truth, and Bret aren't doing much, so the WWE might as well integrate their contracts to some extent.. so why not have them join Squad Cenation!


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

The Nexus could now look to take on more members as they want the numerical advantage and the whole roster end up split in two?

I'm a lot more for this angle now that there will be another group there every time Nexus tries a beat down.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Danielson is not coming back for a while if at all so just get over it. I am a Danielson mark by the way so I would love to have him back. I am just realistic and know it probably won't happen.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> KHALI IS 7 FOOT FUCKING TALL. A FUCKING GIANT.
> 
> Why the fuck wouldn't you put him on the squad?
> 
> Jesus Christ, you people.


Of course you would want him, but what people are trying to say is, even kayfabe wise Bourne makes way more sense, and I fucking hate the guy. Why wouldn't he want payback?

Obviously they have different plans for Bourne, but still having Bourne makes way more sense. It's not people bitching because of who Khali is, at least not for me.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> It's hilarious. This shit's like a video game to some of these kids. HHH is probably less capable than Bret right now.


Right, they've never surprised us with an early return before...


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: What if Cena turns heel tonight*

Soon as i saw the make a wish thing i was like aaahhhh fuck he ain't turning what an amazing chance they missed out on.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

J-Coke said:


> So much for the online reports of Sheamus vs Triple H at SUmmerslam...And why isn't Bourne on Cena's team? Bret is useless!


I thought the online reports of Triple H being injured ended the Triple H vs. Sheamus rumours.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Best RAW in ages


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Hopefully they pull a Bragging Rights and scrap half the team. They did it for Smackdown last year.

I just noticed, this really is turning into the Invasion angle. Nexus will probably win this first team match just like the Invasion did and then lose at Survivor Series as the Invasion did.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

I want HHH!!!! I bet you anything HHH was suppose to be apart of this team until the surgery


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Rmx820 said:


> Of course you would want him, but what people are trying to say is, even kayfabe wise Bourne makes way more sense, and I fucking hate the guy. Why wouldn't he want payback?


Sure, he'd want payback, but it still makes sense to take a giant over a pissed off little boy.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

I know Bret obviously can't take any bumps, but is there any chance he's gotten himself into good enough shape to do more moves beyond punching and kicking? Even if he has, he still wouldn't be able to do a lot of his old moveset because he has to protect his head, but......is there a chance his moveset could be expanded slightly? He came back in January....6 months ago. Maybe he's gotten into decent enough shape to do a few things and make them look decent?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I rather have bourne vs miz at SS for the US tittle.


Yes please!
:lmao at Danielson suggestions - he wouldn't be on the WWE side anyway. Still it was exciting, hard to be logical I guess.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Sure, he'd want payback, but it still makes sense to take a giant over a pissed off little boy.


in vince's eyes. lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> KHALI IS 7 FOOT FUCKING TALL. A FUCKING GIANT.
> 
> Why the fuck wouldn't you put him on the squad?
> 
> Jesus Christ, you people.


So if we're picking the toughest guys on the roster, why Bret Hart again? You know, the guy that had to get help to beat Vince? Why R-Truth who's still hurt? Oh, revenge you say. Well then I guess there's only 4 guys on the roster that want revenge against Nexus then and Cena had to go out and get Khali and Bret to finish the team.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

NightmareInc. said:


> Right, they've never surprised us with an early return before...


OH YEAH? COME UP WITH OVER TWENTY EXAMPLES SMARTASS


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

jasonviyavong said:


> I want HHH!!!! I bet you anything HHH was suppose to be apart of this team until the surgery


Probably.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

bjnelson19705 said:


> in vince's eyes. lol


No, in realities eyes. If you're in a fight, you're gonna want a 7 foot dude backing you and not a 5 foot nothing twerp.



KuritaDavion said:


> So if we're picking the toughest guys on the roster, why Bret Hart again? You know, the guy that had to get help to beat Vince? Why R-Truth who's still hurt? Oh, revenge you say. Well then I guess there's only 4 guys on the roster that want revenge against Nexus then and Cena had to go out and get Khali and Bret to finish the team.


I don't like Truth or Hart being on the team. I understand why Hart is there, but yeah.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

We have had WWE being good with all for once... Very good PPV and great RAW!! Hope this week does not end in shit!! :lmao


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> I know Bret obviously can't take any bumps, but is there any chance he's gotten himself into good enough shape to do more moves beyond punching and kicking? Even if he has, he still wouldn't be able to do a lot of his old moveset because he has to protect his head, but......is there a chance his moveset could be expanded slightly? He came back in January....6 months ago. Maybe he's gotten into decent enough shape to do a few things and make them look decent?


I doubt it. He's at the point where his body is just too destroyed to do anything really.


----------



## Sheltonisthebest (Jul 4, 2006)

Great RAW best one I saw in a really long time everything just seemed to flow. Cena's squad is decent. Bret makes sense and if it's a tag match he can stay out the way and it be a good match. Khali sucks but maybe this means a U.S. title fued between Miz and Bourne. That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> So if we're picking the toughest guys on the roster, why Bret Hart again? You know, the guy that had to get help to beat Vince? Why R-Truth who's still hurt? Oh, revenge you say. Well then I guess there's only 4 guys on the roster that want revenge against Nexus then and Cena had to go out and get Khali and Bret to finish the team.


I'm thinking they are using some other guys, and really how many are there...Miz, Bourne, and Dibiase?....for other matches. We'll have Cena's team vs. Nexus and Orton vs. Sheamus......there's gotta be at least another match from the Raw brand. Miz vs. Bourne maybe?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> I don't like Truth or Hart being on the team. I understand why Hart is there, but yeah.


That's all I'm saying. If they'd attacked Khali once or if Khali had done more to help fend them off, I'd be fine with him on the team. And of course anyone would pick Khali over Bourne in a fight, but I would have replaced Truth with Bourne for the revenge angle and to settle Miz/Truth so Miz can move on to other things.


Show was good overall. They even kept the Santino crap down to one segment.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Htial said:


> I doubt it. He's at the point where his body is just too destroyed to do anything really.


Yeah, I mean his knees being shot takes away a lot of stuff he used to do that wouldn't effect his head. Tough to do much with terrible knees and a head that can't take any bumps, I guess....even if he did get himself in good shape otherwise.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

jasonviyavong said:


> I want HHH!!!! I bet you anything HHH was suppose to be apart of this team until the surgery


Actually I'm pretty sure it would have been Orton being the last team member not hunter, hunter probably would have faced Sheamus at Summerslam for the wwe title.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> That's all I'm saying. If they'd attacked Khali once or if Khali had done more to help fend them off, I'd be fine with him on the team. And of course anyone would pick Khali over Bourne in a fight, but I would have replaced Truth with Bourne for the revenge angle and to settle Miz/Truth so Miz can move on to other things.
> 
> 
> Show was good overall. They even kept the Santino crap down to one segment.


Yeah, I can agree with Bourne replacing Truth, that makes sense and there isn't a huge size disparity between the 2. But, people saying Bourne should be in over Khali makes no sense. 

Nexus have been beating everyone's ass for a couple months now so you want the biggest, baddest dudes you can find to fight them. Doesn't matter if Khali has beef with them or not because it's about more than just if you're looking for revenge or not, it's about protecting Raw.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

RAW was great tonight.

I wasn't in this thread, but I'm sure I'm not the only one who was expecting/hoping for Trips as the final member.

I'm fine with Hitman though. It was a nice surprise, and its a 7 vs 7 so he won't have to do much.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

I felt that Raw was strong tonight

Orton going over Jericho and Edge makes him the #1 Contender for Sheamus's WWE World Championship, which is fine by me... if John Cena is this era's Hulk Hogan, then Randy Orton is this era's Randy Savage. How good is the Miz? if it was up to yours truly, I would have him cash in his MITB briefcase, Win the Championship and go on to Summerslam to defend against Orton. Miz will get the big strap one day, maybe soon... Mic wise, he reminds me of a young Shawn Michaels. He will be a big star in my estimation. It was nice to see Gail Kim on TV... WWE needs to make Gail Kim a big time player in the Divas/Womens division. Oh, it looks like the Nexus are going to get what's coming to them at the slam... I guess that's what happens when you make enemy's with pretty much the whole entire Roster.

Big ups to Raw, tonight's show told a story and was a guest host free zone. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, I can agree with Bourne replacing Truth, that makes sense and there isn't a huge size disparity between the 2. But, people saying Bourne should be in over Khali makes no sense.
> 
> Nexus have been beating everyone's ass for a couple months now so you want the biggest, baddest dudes you can find to fight them. Doesn't matter if Khali has beef with them or not because it's about more than just if you're looking for revenge or not, it's about protecting Raw.


The problem with that is that the current Raw team has 4 active roster members who've held at least one world title and JoMo who's beaten several world champions despite not winning one himself. Oh, and while WWE doesn't recognise the fact R-Truth is a 2 time NWA champion so really it's just Bret who can be seen as a real weak link in kayfabe. Then of course you have the fact that Morrison and Truth team on a semi-regular basis so that only adds to the strength of the team.

Basically there's a mis-match on the strength of the 2 teams and Bourne in place of Khali would make things more even in the casual fans eyes; don't forget that Nexus were considered rookies just a couple of months ago.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

That Miz/Sheamus segment was gold(heel vs. heel confrontations in general are great). Miz was ... dare i say it., on the brink of face-dom. They had Miz looks so good punking out the wwe champion. And they ruined it with R-truth. R-truth came out looking like a buzz killer. Awful return.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I know Khali is far from anyone's favorite, but from a "Team" viewpoint, it makes sense to pick a huge guy.

I think Truth should have been left off to feud with Miz, and replaced with Bourne.

And Bret Hart? What the fuck, man? Seriously....

I know HHH is out beyond SS, with a recent surgery in case anyone didn't know, but... damn... they couldn't have scraped together SOMEONE??!!! 

Shano would have been sweet, but he's got his own whatever going on... they couldn't sign Booker T or bring Show over from SD or something? Rock? AUstin? Shit... the only this team seems to be missing is Hornswaggle.

"Dream Team" my ass... more like "Island of the Misfit Toys"


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The fact that JoMo and R-Truth are a semi-regular tag-team is what makes them the logical picks, Bourne replacing one of them would be worse then putting him in for Khali who, lest we forget, was eliminated from the Royal Rumble by Beth Pheonix not so long ago.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Skip's spear was better than 90% of Edge's spears hahah.

Great RAW.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Some of you are forgetting that Hart is there because Summerslam is supposed to be their 2nd biggest ppv and having his name out there will generate buys (in Vince's mind).


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> Some of you are forgetting that Hart is there because Summerslam is supposed to be their 2nd biggest ppv and having his name out there will generate buys (in Vince's mind).


I ain't forgetting it; I just think it's fuckin' stupid. That's all.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You mean he went out there and did something he was scripted to do???
> 
> *THAT BASTARD!!!*


Pretty much :lmao


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Solid Raw from beginning to end. 

Looks like a great 7 vs 7 SummerSlam match is set up.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> That Miz/Sheamus segment was gold(heel vs. heel confrontations in general are great). Miz was ... dare i say it., on the brink of face-dom. They had Miz looks so good punking out the wwe champion. And they ruined it with R-truth. R-truth came out looking like a buzz killer. Awful return.


I wanna kill R-truth, I honestly though Miz was finally gonna become champ and then when I suddenly heard "Whats Up" I cringed.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I marked the fuck out at Cenas team. Don't what it is but when stars that normally don't get along team up it gets me going


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> I know Khali is far from anyone's favorite, but from a "Team" viewpoint, it makes sense to pick a huge guy.
> 
> I think Truth should have been left off to feud with Miz, and replaced with Bourne.
> 
> ...


Rock or Austin?? Austin said he's not going to wrestle again, and he hasn't wrestled since what, 2003? The Rock's not coming back. You're naming people that there's almost a 0% chance of them coming back and wrestling a match.

Big Show....that's not really exciting to anyone is it? 

Booker would be cool as he can still actually wrestle, though he has nothing to do with the angle and is not nearly as big of a star as Hart. Are Booker and WWE even on good terms?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Also, could Bourne not being included signal he might go for the US belt from the Miz?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

From start to finish I have to say that was one of the best episodes of Raw in a very long time.

The whole show just had a complete structure to it and built and built SummerSlam as it went on.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Sure, he'd want payback, but it still makes sense to take a giant over a pissed off little boy.


i'd take evan bourne with one leg over shit khali. dudes shit legs make him about as useful as bret hart.

EDIT: Nevermind i see what you're saying. In that case switch Truth with Bourne and switch Khali with Big Show. I honestly wouldn't mind if Cena said he had to call over someone from Smackdown to help out and Big Show came down that ramp tonight instead of Khali. I cannot stomach Khali.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Very entertaining Raw. It looked like Barret threw out his back a little bit on that slam on Henry. I hope he's alright.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

r-truth really...? evan bourne should take his spot. other than that 7 on 7 is pretty good.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just seen Raw, tremendous show.

Don't really get the problem everyone has with Bret being the 7th man. Storyline wise it makes a lot of sense(a lot more sense than Danielson would've), he's the kind of big name that Summerslam needs with HHH now missing it and it's not like he's going to have much to do in the match. It's a 7 on 7, all he has to do in get in and throw a few kicks and punches, maybe slap on a Sharpshooter - all of which he can still do fine. Some people are reacting like they've just booked him in an Iron Man Match. 

The reaction would've been hilarious if they'd have bought Danielson out as the 7th man, hardly anyone in the arena would've recognised him. If they are going to bring Danielson back then it won't be completely out of the blue, they'll start mentioning his time with the Nexus to try and remind people who he is.

Khali makes sense too. So what if he's been doing comedy for the last couple of months, have you seen the guy? You can get him over as threat in 30 seconds because of his look. Look at it realistically, say you're on your way to a fight and on your way you see Great Khali and Evan Bourne, which one are you taking with you? You'd soon forget about shitty comedy segments with Santino and take Khali. 

The segment and whole show got me really excited for Summerslam. Now all I need is for them to make this 7 on 7 a War Games match. Do it Vince.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought that was a really good Raw. Much better than last week, and one of their better ones in a while. 

I was surprised they opened the show with the three-way, but I'm glad they did as I'm tired of shows opening with a 15 minute promo. It didn't hurt that the match got a lot of time and was good. 

The segment with Edge, Jericho & Nexus afterwards was good too. I'm usually not a fan of the teammates who can't get along angle, but Edge & Jericho working together, at least this month, to go after Nexus could be entertaining, and it's a way to program Jericho against Nexus, which is a great idea as he's one of the best wrestlers in the company and can make just about anyone look good, and Nexus could use all the help they can get in their upcoming matches.

I enjoyed the Sheamus/Miz promo. I'm glad they gave Miz the MITB bank case. I hope they don't fall in to the usual pattern of not worrying about keeping the MITB winner strong while he holds the briefcase. I'm curious to see what they do with Miz at SummerSlam as Truth is going to be in the tag match. I'm wondering if they have him wrestle Bourne, as some have suggested, since Bourne isn't in the tag match despite how they've booked him in relation to Nexus and Cena the last few weeks that make him a better fit for that team than say Morrison & Khali. In any event, I liked Sheamus vs. Bourne. I'm glad that match got some time.

The womens match and the Santino and Friends comedy match were the usual nothing filler segments. Luckily they were short and not joined by terrible guest host comedy segments this week.

Barrett/Henry wasn't the type of match to put Barrett in to have him look good.

Cena's team for SummerSlam is a weird assortment of guys. Looking at both sides of that match, there are a lot of people who better be standing on the apron for all but maybe two spots.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

We can assume that Khali and Hart will be taken out and replaced. I'm sure they are placeholders for the future. Who knows, Bryan and HHH could even be replacing them for all we know


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I didn't think it was the most mind blowing Raw of all time, but it was pretty good. I'm kind of saving my enthusiasm for Smackdown as the Kane world heavyweight title win has me most intrigued. 

The triple threat to start things off was solid. I didn't care much for the divas match as usual nor did I like the tag match with Santino, Koslov, Regal and Rider. I feel ripped off as I didn't get to hear "Oh radio, tell me everything you know."

I actually marked a bit for the Miz with the whole, "I'll be watching you" thing. Well delivered. I absolutely hate to admit it, but he's tolerable these days. I never thought I'd warm up to him. I see him and Sheamus as a good feud, because they're kind of on the same level in my mind, even with Sheamus being a two time WWE Champion. Neither seems like a real threat like Batista was to Cena, yet. With them possibly feuding with each other, they can lay more foundation for their permanent main event status and build off of each other. 

I knew Cena wouldn't join the Nexus and I really hate when he acts depressed. It's so strange. He probably makes the children want to cut themselves. I don't like when he's pepped up all that much, either, but Christ, I hate sad Cena. The big group with him didn't surprise me. It's kind of a crappy group besides Jericho and Edge. The Brett Hart return didn't do much for me as I feel that his story ran its course at Wrestlemania, but it's cool. 

My most entertaining moment of the night was when Barrett botched the potato sack drop on Mark Henry. It looked absolutely brutal. I hope he's all right, but I'll admit to enjoying the occasional botch as long as it's not too detrimental to anyone. I'm surprised he'd try it if he wasn't confident. It was obvious from the way the spot was set up with Mark Henry on the turnbuckle that Barrett didn't think he could lift him off of his feet onto his shoulders from the ground, so why bother? Hopefully, he just pulled a muscle in his back and didn't do any harsher damage. I've done that while lifting weights and was fine two or so days later. Good enough Raw and I can't wait for NXT and Smackdown.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> We can assume that Khali and Hart will be taken out and replaced. I'm sure they are placeholders for the future. Who knows, Bryan and HHH could even be replacing them for all we know


Danielson and Hunter would make for a much better match but I just can't see it happening. If HHH was gonna be fit to wrestle then he would've been there in Bret's place last night as the suprise member.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

It has probably been mentioned before, but Hart makes much more sense storyline wise since the Nexus kind of attacked him. Danielson and Triple H would make for a much better match, but Hart fits in better storyline wise.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

hinton9 said:


> Danielson and Hunter would make for a much better match but I just can't see it happening. If HHH was gonna be fit to wrestle then he would've been there in Bret's place last night as the suprise member.


Unless he only needed 2 more weeks to heal. Summerslam is still just short of a month out


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

I didn't understand why Khali was placed in this match but with six other men on the team I hardly think he'll matter. I was sorta mad that Truth is on the team when he has another fued with Miz going on. I really don't like it when wrestlers have like so many different fueds going on. Surely there could've been someone else besides him to be in the match.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> Unless he only needed 2 more weeks to heal. Summerslam is still just short of a month out


If he's gonna be ready to wrestle in two weeks then he'd have been alright to do the last segement on Raw. All he'd have had to do was walk down the ramp and get in the ring. The surgery he has had was supposedly for an arm injury, all he would've needed to do was put his leather jacket on and nobody would've been able to tell.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

hinton9 said:


> If he's gonna be ready to wrestle in two weeks then he'd have been alright to do the last segement on Raw. All he'd have had to do was walk down the ramp and get in the ring. The surgery he has had was supposedly for an arm injury, all he would've needed to do was put his leather jacket on and nobody would've been able to tell.


I think that was mostly what I was hinting at. They're not quite sure YET if he'll be ready for Summerslam. Why debut him if it turns out he won't be ready? You keep your hand hidden til you know you can play it. 

Weeks, even days, can make a huge difference in recovery time.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

hinton9 said:


> If he's gonna be ready to wrestle in two weeks then he'd have been alright to do the last segement on Raw. All he'd have had to do was walk down the ramp and get in the ring. The surgery he has had was supposedly for an arm injury, all he would've needed to do was put his leather jacket on and nobody would've been able to tell.


Why have him seem to be on team WWE when he can just make a surprise return and turn out to be the leader and attack team WWE? It seems like it would be better than have him on the team only for him to turn.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> I think that was mostly what I was hinting at. They're not quite sure YET if he'll be ready for Summerslam. Why debut him if it turns out he won't be ready? You keep your hand hidden til you know you can play it.
> 
> Weeks, even days, can make a huge difference in recovery time.


I'd agree with that if they were booking him in a singles match, but it's 7 on 7. If they thought at all that he'd be 100% for SummerSlam then they would've had him there last night because if it did turn out that he wasn't ready it wouldn't matter all that much. He could just stand on the apron for 20 minutes and hit a Pedigree at the end.

I suppose there is a chance though that WWE might have leaked the surgery information to get people to think he's really hurt so they can do a Cena Rumble 08 style shock at some point.



smackdown1111 said:


> Why have him seem to be on team WWE when he can just make a surprise return and turn out to be the leader and attack team WWE? It seems like it would be better than have him on the team only for him to turn.


Because a suprise return at SummerSlam doesn't sell PPVs. If you have HHH available for SummerSlam then you let people know about it because it's something that people want to see and will buy a PPV for.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh right, good point. I still think he ends up being the leader of the Nexus one way or another. I bet my life savings Cena does not turn heel. About a 99.9% chance he does not turn.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

smackdown1111 said:


> Oh right, good point. I still think he ends up being the leader of the Nexus one way or another. I bet my life savings Cena does not turn heel. About a 99.9% chance he does not turn.


I agree with you about Cena, I don't think theres any chance of him going heel and siding with the Nexus. Tbh I hope that nobody joins Nexus and Barrett gets to keep his place as the leader because he's great on the mic.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm curious to see of Barret's back is injured, and if it is, I don't blame him for the botched spot, I blame fat fuck Henry. If you watch it again, it looks like Barrett had him until Henry held the rope and Barrett's grip/leverage slipped because he was walking away with him. I have no doubt a dude as big as Barrett could lift a few hundred pounds on his back no problem, unless it's resisting him.

I mean, we've seen Cena FU the Big Show, and he's done it to 2 guys at once before. Not saying Barrett is as string as Cena P4P, but I'm just going by what I saw on the show, and I doubt they'd have had that spot set up that way (Henry conveniently on the ropes, instead of Barrett just lifting him off the ground) unless they knew Barrett could handle it. I blame dumb shit for holding the rope and screwing it up. Let's hope Barrett's not out of commission for a while. 

I don't think he was "selling" after that spot. It looked like he was genuinely hurt, and is probably sore as fuck now.

Anyway, hope all is well for Wade.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm totally calling a Bash at the Beach 96 deal in the SummerSlam main. Nexus is going to have control, and then {Cena, HHH, Shawn, Rock, Austin, some big name dude} is going to come out to clean house (Dusty: LETS GO BAY-BEH!)...only to hit the proverbial leg drop on Randy Savage and join Wade's crew.

Bank on it.


----------



## kamatose (Oct 8, 2006)

Jesus f'n Christ, Nexus sucks. If watching Wade Barrett in the ring isn't point enough then I don't know what is. This guy isn't ready to be in a WWE ring, let alone on television. He doesn't have a clue about ring psychology and jesus christ what a botched finisher. If I was Mark Henry I'd probably beat the living shit out of him backstage for botching that finish.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

kamatose said:


> Jesus f'n Christ, Nexus sucks. If watching Wade Barrett in the ring isn't point enough then I don't know what is. This guy isn't ready to be in a WWE ring, let alone on television. He doesn't have a clue about ring psychology and jesus christ what a botched finisher. If I was Mark Henry I'd probably beat the living shit out of him backstage for botching that finish.


Well, you're likely a troll so I won't bite, but just in case you just missed it, Henry botched the finisher by holding on the ropes.


----------



## kamatose (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm not a troll so, whatever dude. So holding the ropes means you can drop a guy awkwardly and it's okay? Wow, learn something new everyday....


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Very strong Raw after the PPV...

Really loved the Triple threat match to start off the show. Orton/Edge/Jericho worked well together, even with their bodies being sore after their MITB match.

Also, cool to see that Orton is still the #1 trending topic Worldwide on twitter.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Very good RAW. Expected Orton to win and he did. Hope Barrett's okay too after Henry botched it. I marked out for Miz during the segment with Sheamus/almost cashing in. Hope nexus go over by someone turning. The usual heels turning won't mean much, it has to a be a big name face to turn.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I swear the WWE writers must have been channelling South Park when they chose Cena's tag partners. 

Cena's Super Best Friends:








(From left to right) John Morrison as Sea Man, R-Truth as Buddha, Jericho as the Ayatollah of.....the Muslim faith, John Cena as Jesus, Edge as man-kind's original ultimate opportunist Joseph Smith, Bret Hart as the old and decrepit Lao Tzu and Khali as Krishna. 

They're the Super Best Friends and together they'll take down Nexus once and for all.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Very good Raw.

I actually think Cena's team makes a lot of sense. Khali will probably be the first one out, and that will make the Nexus look incredibly strong whoever pins Khali. Plus you need the guys (Morrison, Truth) that the Nexus can easily beat, if it's all main-eventers then they will just crush the Nexus.

Not too keen on Bret being back, he has sucked this year, I swear I thought Daniel Bryan was coming out at the end, which is stupid considering i've been getting annoyed at everyone thinking Bryan was involved in everything happening.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Miz almost cashing in? Cena almost turning heel? Fucksake, stop playing with my emotions WWE.

It's been a while since I've enjoyed WWE this much.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Brilliant show, loved the near cash in, and I was genuinely hoping they were going to pull the trigger with Cena. Although they've planted the seeds, with him taking the armband last night and then doing what he did initially tonight.

I can't say I like the 7 on 7 because I don't. Truth should be facing Miz for the MITB contract to finish their rivalry (Miz would win), Morrison w/ Melina should be facing DiBiase w/ Maryse as rumoured and Jericho and Edge should be facing each other. It just didn't make a lot of sense - unless they're planning some kind of swerve. I dunno, its like 3 obvious matches have been taken away for no good reason.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> I'm curious to see of Barret's back is injured, and if it is, I don't blame him for the botched spot, I blame fat fuck Henry. If you watch it again, it looks like Barrett had him until Henry held the rope and Barrett's grip/leverage slipped because he was walking away with him. I have no doubt a dude as big as Barrett could lift a few hundred pounds on his back no problem, unless it's resisting him.
> 
> I mean, we've seen Cena FU the Big Show, and he's done it to 2 guys at once before. Not saying Barrett is as string as Cena P4P, but I'm just going by what I saw on the show, and I doubt they'd have had that spot set up that way (Henry conveniently on the ropes, instead of Barrett just lifting him off the ground) unless they knew Barrett could handle it. I blame dumb shit for holding the rope and screwing it up. Let's hope Barrett's not out of commission for a while.
> 
> ...


Yeah I genuinely felt bad for Barrett, could've done his back in. Still I think you're underestimating the strength of Cena. It's freakish how strong he ACTUALLY is. Pound for pound he's the strongest guy in WWE.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

D.M.N. said:


> Brilliant show, loved the near cash in, and I was genuinely hoping they were going to pull the trigger with Cena. Although they've planted the seeds, with him taking the armband last night and then doing what he did initially tonight.
> 
> I can't say I like the 7 on 7 because I don't. Truth should be facing Miz for the MITB contract to finish their rivalry (Miz would win), Morrison w/ Melina should be facing DiBiase w/ Maryse as rumoured and Jericho and Edge should be facing each other. It just didn't make a lot of sense - unless they're planning some kind of swerve. I dunno, its like 3 obvious matches have been taken away for no good reason.


Yeah, but to quote Wade Barrett "you're not looking at the big picture". The Nexus angle is THE thing going right now and everything else is secondary to it. Yeah WWE could go with the usual predictable line up for the next PPV but people have simply gotten bored of seeing the same old same old.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

That was a fucking awesome show.

People finally starting to see why I have been calling Miz amazing and awesome for years?

It's because he is.

Look at Miz and look at Morrison. Miz is a star.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Skip Sheffield is brutal :lmao Hope Barrett was selling that back injury and it's not legit. I'm actually suprised he didn't completely tear all muscles in his back lifting that much weight. It was going fine though until Henry held the ropes. Was a fairly stupid spot, should have just beat him with a big boot or something, but I guess it wouldn't make him look as impressive. After seeing Team Cena I really think Nexus will get the win at Summerslam. There's no way they'd end the angle this early after calling them "the most dominant group in WWE history". 

Also glad they choose Ryder to get embarrased and not Primo :side:


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> That was a fucking awesome show.
> 
> People finally starting to see why I have been calling Miz amazing and awesome for years?
> 
> ...


He really isn't. 

Anyway, good Raw, probably one of the best of 2010. Though a little disappointed by the ending, was expecting abit more.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes he is. Whether you want to believe it or not.

Also, Darren Young and Justin Gabriel scare me. Young's hair and Gabriel's emotions, gee. Along with Barrett and Tarver, they are the two next natural heels in the group. Every time you see them, you think they are going to fucking kill you. 

I still love 'em.

Nexus ftw.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Listen to the audience for fuck sake when Miz went to cash in.

They were going crazy.

The Miz is definitely becoming a star.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Great RAW, some actual emotional playing writing and no bullshit guest host time filler crap.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It was a great RAW. That is what I want every week. Something exciting and unpredictable. Every time they don't have a Guest Host lately, the show just improves tenfold. Hopefully the buildup to Summerslam is as good as as this show and the 7 on 7 match seems really interesting. Looking forward to Summerslam.

Orton vs Jericho vs Edge was quality triple threat match, the Nexus stuff with Edge and Jericho was interesting, we got The Miz almost cashing in on Sheamus, Cena teasing turning heel and joining Nexus and then lining up a team with the return of Bret Hart to take on Nexus. Wrestling can still be exciting.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Great RAW but one thing was completely retarded; they didn't want to ring the bell because Sheamus wasn't responding. DUDE. Why does someone cash in his MITB after a match? Because the wrestler is completely tired. Who gives a shit if they are unconscious? The guy wants to cash in, ring the bell, pin, done. That made no sense.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Best Raw of the last 2 years, at least. Every single segment had something to enjoy, none if it felt like filler - even the Santino/Kozlov match had some substance. I was seriously marking out when I thought The Miz was about to cash in, and the crowd reaction was incredible before R-Truth made the interference. The opening match was terrific, Ortons pops have got to be on the same level as Cenas almost. And apart from the lackluster Team Cena (Khali and Hart, wtf?), the closing segment was also done very well. 

All that's needed now is for the GM to be revealed.


----------



## JABradt85 (Dec 30, 2009)

Im not going to lie Im a huge Hart fan. Anyhow, he makes sense for being on the team after his attak I guess you could call it. He lock someone in th sharpshooter thats all anyone wants from him now a days. Look on youtube for the Euro trip a few months back he and Edge locked it on Jericho and someone else I believe, the crowd went nuts. So that being said the match is full of fan favorites for smarks as well with Edge and Jericho. Is it elimination or 1 fall?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Really really good show. 

Excellent way to start, Excellent way to end (apart from one exception - what the hell is Bret Hart gonna do? :lmao)


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG! DID YOU HEAR THE REACTION MIZ GOT? It was ear-bleedingly loud!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Great RAW  SummerSlam is really shaping up to be a show!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Very well booked show. Nice that we've already got the main event lined up so they can just build on it from here.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

:lmao @ all the comments in this thread in the Bourne/Sheamus match and after it.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Listen to the audience for fuck sake when Miz went to cash in.
> 
> They were going crazy.
> 
> The Miz is definitely becoming a star.


Fans love title changes.

Heel Edge got cheered when he cashed it in on Undertaker on Smackdown in 2007.

Heel Swagger got cheered when he cashed it in on Jericho on Smackdown
this year.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

English Dragon said:


> :lmao @ all the comments in this thread in the Bourne/Sheamus match and after it.


hilarious. "OMG HE'S GONNA DO IT?!!11!!!" then "NOOOO FUCK YOU R-TRUTH YOU RUIN EVERYTHING" :lmao


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

The only reason Miz got a loud pop was the fans thought he was gonna cash in the MITB case and theyd have been there to see history.Any other time he'd have been booed.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> he called himself the zookeepah on a raw a few weeks ago.


*Oh ok, if i were in that ring i would've broken kayfabe and LMAO like "this is your team"*


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

sideon said:


> *Oh ok, if i were in that ring i would've broken kayfabe and LMAO like "this is your team"*


I really don't understand why. Edge Jericho Morrison Cena R-Truth would be enough to beat Nexus. Look at the quality of the first 4 and R-Truth has been going well for a while. The other two are purely to even up the numbers.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Miz did not just get a reception after the Bourne/Sheamus match, he had the crowd eating out the palm of his hand during the promo beforehand.

...quoting The Police, his Irish accent, etc.

Miz = AWESOME.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> Not mine, I want Miz to wait a long, long time before cashing in. In fact, I think he should cash in at next years MITB PPV


That would be the wrong way to go because everyone would know that he must be cashing in that night.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hopefully Bret Hart is kayfabe attacked by Nexus and taken out-replaced by somebody else, preferably Triple H.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

How awesome was the Orton/Edge/Jericho match last night, defo up there with my top 5 of the year so far.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Damn WWE is on fire!! Been producing amazing shows as of late. Last night was how Raw should be every week!


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

idontfeardeath said:


> I really don't understand why. Edge Jericho Morrison Cena R-Truth would be enough to beat Nexus. Look at the quality of the first 4 and R-Truth has been going well for a while. The other two are purely to even up the numbers.


*It's flawed from the get go imo, you have a leader who tells lame jokes and i'm suppose to take him seriously? Barrett on the other hand is all business and in a legit fight would maul all of them except jericho and truth.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Tremendous, tremendous Raw. Just a brilliant show from start to finish. Everything had a purpose bar Santino etc but I can forgive them for that because the rest was just fucking brilliant.

The triple threat was a great way to kick off the show. Orton going over made me  I'm looking forward to Orton/Seamus. And it lead in beautifully to the Edge/Jericho segment which set up the Cena team reveal later in the night. Great stuff. 

The Miz/Seamus confrontation was just epic. I'm so happy Miz didn't cash in though. He needs to keep that thing for a good while to build himself up. Please don't pull the trigger too early on him WWE. He's just gold tbh. 

And now for the big Nexus angle. I swear I thought Cena was going to turn for like a second and then I realised what I was doing lol. I was surprised to see him walk away. Then he announced his team. Edge? Good. Jericho? Great. JoMo? Alright I guess. Truth? Watevs. Khali? WTF! Bret? Utter disappointment lol. That was mostly due to the fact that I was so desperately hoping agaisnt hope that it would be Trips. God dammit, stupid arm surgery or whatever it was lol. But I'm not going to let a few people I don't really care about ruin the angle for me just because they are in it. If anything, Hart and JoMo will get minced anyways. Hopefully now we can see some of the rest of the Nexus in 1 on 1 action for the rest of the SS build. 

I can't say anough about this Raw though. Definitely one of the best in a LONG ass time. Great work by everybody involved too - Orton, Jericho, Edge, the Nexus guys, Seamus, Bourne, Miz, Cena. Everybody stepped it up to put on an awesome show. I can't wait for next week now. Job done WWE.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I actually don't mind Bret and Khali, because it's painfully obvious they were used to just flesh things out. Bret can do a few moves and leave it at that, he's mainly there because he was one of the first targets and it brings it full circle to have him join up with the other guys that have been attacked to seek revenge and try to stop the group. 

It's not like Hart and Khali been booked into a 60 minute match against eachother.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Getting khali was obvious, I mean a guy that big cena would get him.

I thought maybe a heel turn would come, but a slim chance, the miz and sheamus angle was awesome, and the ending was great, a very decent, watchable raw, happy with the wwe to an extent at the moment


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

sideon said:


> *It's flawed from the get go imo, you have a leader who tells lame jokes and i'm suppose to take him seriously? Barrett on the other hand is all business and in a legit fight would maul all of them except jericho and truth.*


It's not a legit fight though is it. Which means it's highly unlikely he could take out Cena or Edge cleanly.

The lame jokes have gone that was one of the points from last night, he's serious, he wants to not beat Nexus but destroy them.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

since this whole nexus thing raw has been the best in AGES. But this episode were very good, and the best in a while. Well done WWE, please keep this up, now make SD great like it was for quite a while last year. I hope to god they get rid of the fucking GUEST HOSTS. Raw is not same when these fucking morons are there.


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

Jethro said:


> Great RAW but one thing was completely retarded; they didn't want to ring the bell because Sheamus wasn't responding. DUDE. Why does someone cash in his MITB after a match? Because the wrestler is completely tired. Who gives a shit if they are unconscious? The guy wants to cash in, ring the bell, pin, done. That made no sense.


From what i remember they have to wait till they are on their feet. Edge on Cena, Punk on Jeff, Swagger on Jericho, Kane on Mysterio all didnt start till the champ was back on his feet(I think)


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

Biiiig TNA fan here but I have to give the devil its due, that was the best televised wrestling show that I have seen in around a year or so. Since the Brawl episode of iMPACT.

Just a great, great show. The Miz looked like a superstar last night as did Randy Orton. 

Still wish John Cena would turn heel because to me, a "so so" fan of the WWE, John Cena is one of the reasons I dont watch as much as I used to. He is beyond stale as a face. 

But, damn, Miz & Orton are just both badass. Great show last night.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Samee said:


> Yeah I genuinely felt bad for Barrett, could've done his back in. Still I think you're underestimating the strength of Cena. It's freakish how strong he ACTUALLY is. Pound for pound he's the strongest guy in WWE.


No, I *KNOW* the dude is freakishly strong. I was giving him credit, saying I doubt Barrett is *as strong*, but a big guy in shape like Barrett can still hold a lotta weight on his back. I was pretty much saying the botched finisher didn't look like a lack of power by Wade, but a loss of leverage/proper grip because Henry resisted. It looked like Wade had him pretty well until the rope hold.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Fantastic RAW, best one in weeks.

Opening match was great, it's nice to see a great match that gets good time on RAW sometimes, and these three pulled off an entertaining match, Orton win was obvious but still good to see, the crowd lapped it up. The stuff afterwards was also fantastic with Jericho/Edge and Nexus.

The DIVAs match was a...DIVAs match, but the stuff after it was good. Morrison missed SSP again though, so he does need to change that finisher. Anyone else notice he didn't smile? I've seen Morrison smile continuously for so long now, that I'd forgotten what his serious face looked like...but good to see, hopefully this is a turning poing and his character get's more serious and less goofy from now on.

Miz/Sheamus stuff was great, Sheamus/Bourne match was another good catalyst to Miz almost cashing in. I was on the edge of my seat watching that, and legit thought Miz was going to become the new WWE Champion, good booking and great tease. I hope Miz holds onto the case for a good long while to prepare and build himself for a title run.

The end stuff was also awesome. Cena/Nexus confrontation was well done, then Cena declaring his own team was good. Truth and Khali are questionable, and I'm wondering where Bourne is, but the angle is still running strong. Nice to see Morrison in there, and will be interesting to see Jericho and Edge on the face team. Summerslam is shaping up really well.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

> Fantastic RAW, best one in *weeks.
> *


Curious which recent Raw did you think was better or equivalent?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> I'm hoping all divas get fired tonight and replaced with female wrestlers that can actually...um...Wrestle.
> 
> Don't worry, the divas can fall back on their other career: prostituion.


Wow..you were turned down by the pretty girls, huh?


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

idontfeardeath said:


> It's not a legit fight though is it. Which means it's highly unlikely he could take out Cena or Edge cleanly.
> 
> The lame jokes have gone that was one of the points from last night, he's serious, he wants to not beat Nexus but destroy them.


*If you think the lame jokes are gone think again, and i know it's not legit i'm basically saying you can't do toilet humor for the past 4 years and then expect to be seen as a threat.*



Samee said:


> Yeah I genuinely felt bad for Barrett, could've done his back in. Still I think you're underestimating the strength of Cena. It's freakish how strong he ACTUALLY is. Pound for pound he's the strongest guy in WWE.


*Big Show says hi.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What a team Cena made, R-truth, Khali and Bret Hart ? seriously who is next scooby do :lmao


Glad to see Orton in the WWE championshilp match at SS  it was great triple threat match one of the best so far this year.

Good show thie week.*


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

samee said:


> Yeah I genuinely felt bad for Barrett, could've done his back in. Still I think you're underestimating the strength of Cena. It's freakish how strong he ACTUALLY is. Pound for pound he's the strongest guy in WWE.






sideon said:


> *Big Show says hi.*


You may think Big Show is stronger, but he said "pound for pound".


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Holy cow, that finisher of Wade Barrett was SICK!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I just realised, if you want to avoid being cashed in upon, play dead. Act like your knocked out.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Can't remember the last time I saw a RAW that good. Super show.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

And the Diaper wins again.. who coulda seen that coming.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> Curious which recent Raw did you think was better or equivalent?


I...don't remember!  There was one a couple of weeks back that I did enjoy a lot, but it probably wasn't as good as this one. Maybe I should have said months...


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

EmVeePee said:


> Can't remember the last time I saw a RAW that good. Super show.


This.

The Edge/Jericho/Orton match kicked the show off brilliantly and then at the end when Edge came out to form an alliance with Cena against Nexus I marked. Awesome show.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

sideon said:


> *If you think the lame jokes are gone think again, and i know it's not legit i'm basically saying you can't do toilet humor for the past 4 years and then expect to be seen as a threat.*


Seen as a threat? Has he not held the wwe title longer than anyone else over the previous 4 yrs? He's more of a threat than anyone out there, how in the hell can you say he can't be seen as a threat? Nexus asked him to join because they acknowledge he's a threat fcol.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

sideon said:


> *If you think the lame jokes are gone think again, and i know it's not legit i'm basically saying you can't do toilet humor for the past 4 years and then expect to be seen as a threat.*




Of course Cena's a threat, he's probably the only man in the WWE today that could take on the Undertaker at WM and actually have an outside chance of victory.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

I know im just a few nights late but LOL that was awesome, everyone charges to the ring to beat Nexus and Khali enters about 20 minutes after the nexus have made their getaway. Its a terrible team, R truth isnt a major superstar, Khalis just a big lump of shit who uses his height to beat people, Edge,Jericho and Cena were probably the best and Hart is just OLD.

Funniest thing was probably Slaters face when Khali came out, his mouth just dropped. Is it gonna be an elimination thing at Summerslam or just first to gain a pinfall or submission?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Kezz1178 said:


> I know im just a few nights late but LOL that was awesome, everyone charges to the ring to beat Nexus and Khali enters about 20 minutes after the nexus have made their getaway. Its a terrible team, R truth isnt a major superstar, Khalis just a big lump of shit who uses his height to beat people, Edge,Jericho and Cena were probably the best and Hart is just OLD.
> 
> Funniest thing was probably Slaters face when Khali came out, his mouth just dropped. Is it gonna be an elimination thing at Summerslam or just first to gain a pinfall or submission?


One fall probably, the elimination tag is almost never used outside of Survivor Series which is right in my opinion, it makes it seem much more special. It's like the Royal Rumble in that regard, Battle Royals aren't uncommon but it's only at the Rumble that wrestlers enter at intervals during the match.


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

the miz is the worse us champ ever. He DOES NOTHING WITH THE TITLE, why in the world ppl would want him as wwe champ is beyond me


----------

